# Veau Foulonne ----> Le Foulonne



## seton

Longchamp's oldest line.
Ad from 1981.


----------



## seton

It went from "Veau" to "Le" in Autumn 2014. 
Veau means calf and I just checked my care cards from 2014 and 2015. It used to say "calfskin trimmed in cowhide" but NOW, it says just "cowhide" in 2015.


----------



## seton

Old colors of VF.


----------



## seton

Please show off your Foulonnes here. Here are some of mine.


----------



## seton

My Rose/Pink clutch - 
                    Reference :            4990621018


Shown with Fou necklace




There is one Fou bag that I am not showing (no pic). Maybe someday . . . .


----------



## seton

All of my Fou bags except for the Mastic (which was a phone order) are MIF. Sometimes - as in the case of the pink clutch - I had to go to 4 LCs before I found one MIF. Most of the pink clutchs I saw were MIC. 
Foulonnes are also made in Morocco and Mauritius.


----------



## EGBDF

Great collection, Seton! As far as leather, I think this line is my 2nd favorite after LPC. I have a few&#8230;I'll make sure to post some pics when I can.


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> Please show off your Foulonnes here. Here are some of mine.


All are lovely, and love the cute kitty charm!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Seton, this is so great! That Mastic satchel is TDF. Love the simple elegance. This is what drew me to my Clay Quadri satchel. Similar color, different leather. I do wish the Quadri did not have the brand patch right on the middle front. I like how it's treated on the Foulonne bags better. More subtle.


----------



## LuvAllBags

seton said:


> My Rose/Pink clutch -
> Reference :            4990621018
> 
> 
> Shown with Fou necklace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is one Fou bag that I am not showing (no pic). Maybe someday . . . .




Love the pink! I had a tough time deciding between my cognac pouch and the pink. Chose cognac, but still think about the pink.


----------



## LuvAllBags

My only Foulonne as of now...cognac pouch. I really like it. I think a Foulonne bag is next on my list.


----------



## EGBDF

Here is my smallest. hehe


----------



## EGBDF

LuvAllBags said:


> My only Foulonne as of now...cognac pouch. I really like it. I think a Foulonne bag is next on my list.
> 
> View attachment 3014094



Very nice, I wouldn't mind owning this one!


----------



## seton

FYI - promounciation of Foulonne

"Foo - LON - knee"


----------



## seton

LuvAllBags said:


> Love the pink! I had a tough time deciding between my cognac pouch and the pink. Chose cognac, but still think about the pink.



You have inspired me to get one of these in the new Fall colour. Obviously, my first choice is Paprika or Rose but I have too much in these colours.




EGBDF said:


> Here is my smallest. hehe




you are too cute and so is the fob


----------



## EGBDF

seton said:


> FYI - promounciation of Foulonne
> 
> "Foo - LON - knee"



 I'm too lazy to put the accent mark  on the e


----------



## HesitantShopper

These all look so buttery soft!


----------



## pbnjam

seton said:


> All of my Fou bags except for the Mastic (which was a phone order) are MIF. Sometimes - as in the case of the pink clutch - I had to go to 4 LCs before I found one MIF. Most of the pink clutchs I saw were MIC.
> Foulonnes are also made in Morocco and Mauritius.


Oo so many pretty pieces! I have a lil Foulonne coin purse but I would love to explore this line some more. 


LuvAllBags said:


> My only Foulonne as of now...cognac pouch. I really like it. I think a Foulonne bag is next on my list.
> 
> View attachment 3014094


This pouch is gorgeous! Cognac might be my favorite shade of brown!


EGBDF said:


> Here is my smallest. hehe


 So cute!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> Please show off your Foulonnes here. Here are some of mine.



Gorgeous collection! I especially love the small tote. Hoping there will be a gray in the near future.







LuvAllBags said:


> My only Foulonne as of now...cognac pouch. I really like it.




Lovely pouch! You are making me want one too.






EGBDF said:


> Here is my smallest. hehe



So cute! I don't mind this size of a handbag. &#128522;


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> FYI - promounciation of Foulonne
> 
> "Foo - LON - knee"



Thanks for sharing. I have always wondered how it is pronounced.


----------



## seton

From me and neiman: the backpack


----------



## SmokieDragon

seton said:


> FYI - promounciation of Foulonne
> 
> "Foo - LON - knee"



Much appreciated tip!! Thanks so much!


----------



## swdl

Hi
Here is mine
Foulonne coin purse and besace in mastic.


----------



## Almi77

My grey Foulonne.


----------



## seton

swdl said:


> Hi
> Here is mine
> Foulonne coin purse and besace in mastic.



what a adorable set!





Almi77 said:


> My grey Foulonne.



love it!


----------



## MMaiko

EGBDF said:


> Here is my smallest. hehe



I have this, it's a favourite.  It's SO cute.


----------



## pbnjam

Adding my lil coin purse for fun since I have it in my bag today.


----------



## LuvAllBags

pbnjam said:


> Adding my lil coin purse for fun since I have it in my bag today.
> 
> View attachment 3024168




Cute! Love the red.


----------



## EGBDF

pbnjam said:


> Adding my lil coin purse for fun since I have it in my bag today.
> 
> View attachment 3024168



Love this!


----------



## bags and bijoux

Hello ladies, I am planning on purchasing a Le Foulonne handbag in a couple of months. Could you please tell me where your items from this line are made as Longchamp.com won't disclose this information and there isn't a store nearby for me to have a look myself. Thank you bb.


----------



## EGBDF

bags and bijoux said:


> Hello ladies, I am planning on purchasing a Le Foulonne handbag in a couple of months. Could you please tell me where your items from this line are made as Longchamp.com won't disclose this information and there isn't a store nearby for me to have a look myself. Thank you bb.



Mine are made in France, China


----------



## seton

bags and bijoux said:


> Hello ladies, I am planning on purchasing a Le Foulonne handbag in a couple of months. Could you please tell me where your items from this line are made as Longchamp.com won't disclose this information and there isn't a store nearby for me to have a look myself. Thank you bb.




it's usually 3 countries: China, France, or Mauritius


----------



## bags and bijoux

EGBDF said:


> Mine are made in France, China





seton said:


> it's usually 3 countries: China, France, or Mauritius



Thank you ladies. bb


----------



## Pursimmon

I need some advice please. I'm thinking about buying a Le Foulonne Handbag. It will be my first luxury handbag purchase and I've been selling others to make it happen (goodbye Roots, Coach, Dooney). Because it's my first, I just want to check that the quality is up to par. I will probably be buying online because I'm not sure that I'll find the bag locally. The workmanship looks excellent judging by the online photos, but what surprises (and worries) me is the lack of information about this line. I expect quality finishing and of course quality materials, including hardware that doesn't look cheap and that will resist scratching (my Roots Londoner bag is gorgeous but the brass hardware lets it down). So, group, should I go for it?


----------



## EGBDF

Pursimmon said:


> I need some advice please. I'm thinking about buying a Le Foulonne Handbag. It will be my first luxury handbag purchase and I've been selling others to make it happen (goodbye Roots, Coach, Dooney). Because it's my first, I just want to check that the quality is up to par. I will probably be buying online because I'm not sure that I'll find the bag locally. The workmanship looks excellent judging by the online photos, but what surprises (and worries) me is the lack of information about this line. I expect quality finishing and of course quality materials, including hardware that doesn't look cheap and that will resist scratching (my Roots Londoner bag is gorgeous but the brass hardware lets it down). So, group, should I go for it?



If it's that big of a purchase for you I think you should wait until you can look at one in person, or at least purchase from a shop that you can return easily if you don't like it.


----------



## seton

+1

also, which model are u thinking of? You mention hardware and some have more than others. In general, most of LC's hardware is high end with "LONGCHAMP" or the logo debossed on even the D-rings usually.


----------



## Pursimmon

Thanks for replying, EGBDF and Seton. The bag I'm considering is called Le Foulonne Veau Handbag. It's the one with a zippered top, handles and a cross body strap which attaches to the handles. It comes in a tote version also, with no strap and longer handles. The hardware looks excellent on every photo I've seen so thank you for confirming that. I was probably being overly cautious as I know LC is a respected brand. EGBDF, you're right, I should see it in person or buy it from a supplier with a proper returns policy. Good advice! I may even wait until one pops up on ebay. Thank you both for your help.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Here is my Le Foulonne Crossbody bag as well as my 2 card holders


----------



## EGBDF

SmokieDragon said:


> Here is my Le Foulonne Crossbody bag as well as my 2 card holders



Gorgeous!!


----------



## EGBDF

Pursimmon said:


> Thanks for replying, EGBDF and Seton. The bag I'm considering is called Le Foulonne Veau Handbag. It's the one with a zippered top, handles and a cross body strap which attaches to the handles. It comes in a tote version also, with no strap and longer handles. The hardware looks excellent on every photo I've seen so thank you for confirming that. I was probably being overly cautious as I know LC is a respected brand. EGBDF, you're right, I should see it in person or buy it from a supplier with a proper returns policy. Good advice! I may even wait until one pops up on ebay. Thank you both for your help.



I have one of these. Make sure to look at the strap lengthmine is ridiculously long and it's non-adjustable. I know LC changes strap lengths on other bags from season to season so who knows how long the strap is now. I could get it shortened I guess, but the handles fit nicely on my shoulder so I just don't bother with the strap.
Otherwise I'm very happy with it-the handles are comfy, the leather seems soft but durable, the zippers are so smooth, it can open up pretty wide. It's lightweight.


----------



## seton

SmokieDragon said:


> Here is my Le Foulonne Crossbody bag as well as my 2 card holders




a beautiful set


----------



## SmokieDragon

bags and bijoux said:


> Hello ladies, I am planning on purchasing a Le Foulonne handbag in a couple of months. Could you please tell me where your items from this line are made as Longchamp.com won't disclose this information and there isn't a store nearby for me to have a look myself. Thank you bb.



The bag I posted in this thread (http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=28812758&postcount=38) is made in Morocco


----------



## SmokieDragon

EGBDF said:


> Gorgeous!!





seton said:


> a beautiful set



Thanks so much for the Foulonne love!


----------



## SmokieDragon

When I posted earlier, I forgot to upload a pic of the Foulonne belt I just got on sale yesterday. Here it is:


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Here is my Le Foulonne Crossbody bag as well as my 2 card holders



Love the supple leather on your Foulonne bag. Love the card holders too. Awaiting my duck blue card holder from whatshebuys.


----------



## perfecthandbag

seton said:


> Please show off your Foulonnes here. Here are some of mine.



this is a beautiful collection. thanks for sharing. 

i am still so new to Longchamp and learning so much on this forum. thanks everyone - your pieces are so beautiful.

more to think about and dream about.


----------



## Jenniedel

Hi, all! Just saw this thread (thanks, Seton!) & would like to share here my wallet in vermillion. Perhaps some of you remember it as it's previously posted in other threads. I'm really glad I got it. Le Foulonne is a great line - hope to get more in the future. [emoji28]


----------



## EGBDF

Jenniedel said:


> Hi, all! Just saw this thread (thanks, Seton!) & would like to share here my wallet in vermillion. Perhaps some of you remember it as it's previously posted in other threads. I'm really glad I got it. Le Foulonne is a great line - hope to get more in the future. [emoji28]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3054952



Very nice!


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Love the supple leather on your Foulonne bag. Love the card holders too. Awaiting my duck blue card holder from whatshebuys.



Thanks so much! Hope the card holder arrives soon!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Jenniedel said:


> Le Foulonne is a great line - hope to get more in the future.]



Stunning! I really like Vermillion. Nice pop of colour.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Jenniedel said:


> Hi, all! Just saw this thread (thanks, Seton!) & would like to share here my wallet in vermillion. Perhaps some of you remember it as it's previously posted in other threads. I'm really glad I got it. Le Foulonne is a great line - hope to get more in the future. [emoji28]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3054952




Gorgeous red!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Now, I really really really really like the look of this tote. Clean lines, little hardware and it is available in Pebble! Three sizes. Yippee for me but not great for my wallet. LOL!

http://us.longchamp.com/handbags/le-foulonne-city/small-tote-bag-1288921?sku=32115


----------



## LuvAllBags

frenziedhandbag said:


> Now, I really really really really like the look of this tote. Clean lines, little hardware and it is available in Pebble! Three sizes. Yippee for me but not great for my wallet. LOL!
> 
> http://us.longchamp.com/handbags/le-foulonne-city/small-tote-bag-1288921?sku=32115




I like it too - very nice!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

LuvAllBags said:


> I like it too - very nice!



very! I'm very excited to see it and try it on.


----------



## swdl

frenziedhandbag said:


> Now, I really really really really like the look of this tote. Clean lines, little hardware and it is available in Pebble! Three sizes. Yippee for me but not great for my wallet. LOL!
> 
> http://us.longchamp.com/handbags/le-foulonne-city/small-tote-bag-1288921?sku=32115


i want it tooooo!!!!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

swdl said:


> i want it tooooo!!!!!!



high five! &#9995; which colour? &#128518;


----------



## EGBDF

I've had this coin purse for a while and just added the tote. Mocha.
I think the tote might need a bag charm or something.


----------



## pbnjam

EGBDF said:


> I've had this coin purse for a while and just added the tote. Mocha.
> I think the tote might need a bag charm or something.


 
Love it!! Love the leather and color. I think a beige fur ball charm will look great here.  I must be thinking fur ball cause I want one.


----------



## seton

EGBDF said:


> I've had this coin purse for a while and just added the tote. Mocha.
> I think the tote might need a bag charm or something.



very cool! didja get it from WSB? that was a great price.
you said that you dont do charms.


----------



## EGBDF

pbnjam said:


> Love it!! Love the leather and color. I think a beige fur ball charm will look great here.  I must be thinking fur ball cause I want one.



Beige sounds good!



seton said:


> very cool! didja get it from WSB? that was a great price.
> you said that you dont do charms.



SPS with the extra % off too!
This is the first bag I've looked at and felt it really needs a charm to be right for me. Something I'll just leave on the bag.


----------



## EGBDF

frenziedhandbag said:


> Now, I really really really really like the look of this tote. Clean lines, little hardware and it is available in Pebble! Three sizes. Yippee for me but not great for my wallet. LOL!
> 
> http://us.longchamp.com/handbags/le-foulonne-city/small-tote-bag-1288921?sku=32115



I don't think I like the way the straps are attached to the bag. I'd worry the leather would stretch over time. Do you think there is something sewn in to reinforce that area?
I like the contrasting colors on the handles though.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

EGBDF said:


> I don't think I like the way the straps are attached to the bag. I'd worry the leather would stretch over time. Do you think there is something sewn in to reinforce that area?
> I like the contrasting colors on the handles though.



I actually wondered too if the straps can take my abuse. I would like to think LC makes it as hardy as possible but till I can see and try it on in person,  I won't be taking the plunge. The clean look and subtle hardware drew me in.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

EGBDF said:


> ....



I can't seem to quote and reply to your Mocha posting properly... I almost purchased this too but instead went for the mini SH Foulonne in black. Can't wait for it to arrive. Love your purchases and the coin purse is adorable!


----------



## EGBDF

frenziedhandbag said:


> I can't seem to quote and reply to your Mocha posting properly... I almost purchased this too but instead went for the mini SH Foulonne in black. Can't wait for it to arrive. Love your purchases and the coin purse is adorable!



Those look adorable-you definitely need to post some pics when you get it.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

EGBDF said:


> Those look adorable-you definitely need to post some pics when you get it.



I will. Now that I recall my purchases, I seem to be acquiring a colour of each of the Foulonne line slowly.. still short of Cognac, Putty, Paprika and Rose though. will pose them for a family picture when they all arrive.


----------



## swdl

frenziedhandbag said:


> high five! &#9995; which colour? &#128518;


Natural
You too?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

swdl said:


> Natural
> You too?



Probably Pebble, if it turns out to be the gray I want. &#128522;


----------



## LuvAllBags

I like Pebble too.


----------



## APhiJill

I'm rather new to Longchamp. I got this at the outlet in Chicago. Can someone ID this for me please? Thanks in advance


----------



## frenziedhandbag

&#128313;Mini SH in Black
&#128313;Keychain in Mocha
&#128313;Card case in Duck Blue
&#128313;Luggage tag in Black


----------



## EGBDF

frenziedhandbag said:


> &#128313;Mini SH in Black
> &#128313;Keychain in Mocha
> &#128313;Card case in Duck Blue
> &#128313;Luggage tag in Black



All good, what a nice variety you have!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Here is my exciting find! It is my SWF moment...I love Seton's Veau satchel so much, and when I saw this I could not believe it. Color on price tag says Moka. I am a satchel lover, with a particular fondness for brown satchels...not sure why, but I always dig a good brown satchel. They are often too casual for my daily needs, though. This is a brown satchel that is actually work appropriate...my idea of perfection. [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;

This style also has shades of my fave H styles, the Plume and Victoria. Love me some square satchels!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

LuvAllBags said:


> my idea of perfection.




Perfection indeed! This is stunning!




EGBDF said:


> All good, what a nice variety you have!



Thank you! I'm half pondering whether to return thr black luggage tag for pink but it would be such a dirt magnet.


----------



## EGBDF

LuvAllBags said:


> Here is my exciting find! It is my SWF moment...I love Seton's Veau satchel so much, and when I saw this I could not believe it. Color on price tag says Moka. I am a satchel lover, with a particular fondness for brown satchels...not sure why, but I always dig a good brown satchel. They are often too casual for my daily needs, though. This is a brown satchel that is actually work appropriate...my idea of perfection. [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> This style also has shades of my fave H styles, the Plume and Victoria. Love me some square satchels!
> 
> View attachment 3078975



Great addition to your collection!


----------



## seton

LuvAllBags said:


> Here is my exciting find! It is my SWF moment...I love Seton's Veau satchel so much, and when I saw this I could not believe it. Color on price tag says Moka. I am a satchel lover, with a particular fondness for brown satchels...not sure why, but I always dig a good brown satchel. They are often too casual for my daily needs, though. This is a brown satchel that is actually work appropriate...my idea of perfection. [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> This style also has shades of my fave H styles, the Plume and Victoria. Love me some square satchels!
> 
> View attachment 3078975




lol, congrats on ur fab moka. you can have as many swf moments as you like as long as we are not roommates, lol.


----------



## SmokieDragon

LuvAllBags said:


> Here is my exciting find! It is my SWF moment...I love Seton's Veau satchel so much, and when I saw this I could not believe it. Color on price tag says Moka. I am a satchel lover, with a particular fondness for brown satchels...not sure why, but I always dig a good brown satchel. They are often too casual for my daily needs, though. This is a brown satchel that is actually work appropriate...my idea of perfection. [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> This style also has shades of my fave H styles, the Plume and Victoria. Love me some square satchels!
> 
> View attachment 3078975



This is lovely! Are the handles long enough to be worn on the shoulder?


----------



## LuvAllBags

seton said:


> lol, congrats on ur fab moka. you can have as many swf moments as you like as long as we are not roommates, lol.



Ha! [emoji1]





SmokieDragon said:


> This is lovely! Are the handles long enough to be worn on the shoulder?




Thank you! No - hand or forearm only.


----------



## LuvAllBags

egbdf said:


> great addition to your collection!




ty!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Here is Veau with my fave tassel!


----------



## EGBDF

LuvAllBags said:


> Here is Veau with my fave tassel!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3080871



That looks great! I'm still on the lookout for something for my mocha.


----------



## LuvAllBags

EGBDF said:


> That looks great! I'm still on the lookout for something for my mocha.




Thanks! I think this color would look nice with a metallic leather tassel/charm and also with light or bright colors. I have a neon pink tassel to try with it too. Would like to find metallic gold.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

LuvAllBags said:


> Here is Veau with my fave tassel!



It looks fabulous! Love the tassels!


----------



## Jenniedel

EGBDF said:


> I've had this coin purse for a while and just added the tote. Mocha.
> I think the tote might need a bag charm or something.



Mocha is yummy-looking!



frenziedhandbag said:


> [emoji843]Mini SH in Black
> [emoji843]Keychain in Mocha
> [emoji843]Card case in Duck Blue
> [emoji843]Luggage tag in Black



Wow, lovely collection! 



LuvAllBags said:


> Here is my exciting find! It is my SWF moment...I love Seton's Veau satchel so much, and when I saw this I could not believe it. Color on price tag says Moka. I am a satchel lover, with a particular fondness for brown satchels...not sure why, but I always dig a good brown satchel. They are often too casual for my daily needs, though. This is a brown satchel that is actually work appropriate...my idea of perfection. [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> This style also has shades of my fave H styles, the Plume and Victoria. Love me some square satchels!
> 
> View attachment 3078975


Congrats on your beautiful bag!



LuvAllBags said:


> Here is Veau with my fave tassel!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3080871



Love the tassel accent here


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Jenniedel said:


> Wow, lovely collection!



Thank you!


----------



## OneMoreDay

Anyone know if the smaller sized Le Foulonne (like a small Le Pliage with the short handles) is still available? I saw a review on Youtube and had to check it out but there isn't any on the official website. Discontinued?


----------



## SmokieDragon

OneMoreDay said:


> Anyone know if the smaller sized Le Foulonne (like a small Le Pliage with the short handles) is still available? I saw a review on Youtube and had to check it out but there isn't any on the official website. Discontinued?



I ordered mine from Sands Point Shop (which is an official LC reseller) in July when I realised it's no longer on the official LC website. Here's the link: http://www.sandspointshop.com/prod/1621021/Longchamp-Veau-Foulonne


----------



## seton

OneMoreDay said:


> Anyone know if the smaller sized Le Foulonne (like a small Le Pliage with the short handles) is still available? I saw a review on Youtube and had to check it out but there isn't any on the official website. Discontinued?




They discontinued it last season.


----------



## OneMoreDay

seton said:


> They discontinued it last season.



Aww. Thanks anyway. I'm not all that familiar with Longchamp. What difference is there between the Pliage Cuir and the Foulonne leathers, if any?


----------



## OneMoreDay

SmokieDragon said:


> I ordered mine from Sands Point Shop (which is an official LC reseller) in July when I realised it's no longer on the official LC website. Here's the link: http://www.sandspointshop.com/prod/1621021/Longchamp-Veau-Foulonne



Hello from Sabah! Thanks for the link! Shame there aren't any other colours left. Even bigger shame they discontinued the size!


----------



## LuvAllBags

OneMoreDay said:


> Hello from Sabah! Thanks for the link! Shame there aren't any other colours left. Even bigger shame they discontinued the size!




They do show up in resale on ebay fairly frequently, including new.


----------



## seton

OneMoreDay said:


> Aww. Thanks anyway. I'm not all that familiar with Longchamp. What difference is there between the Pliage Cuir and the Foulonne leathers, if any?




pliage cuir = mix of lamb + goat
foulonne = calfskin/cowhide and it's more heavilly pebbled


----------



## OneMoreDay

seton said:


> pliage cuir = mix of lamb + goat
> foulonne = calfskin/cowhide and it's more heavilly pebbled



Thanks! Sounds wonderful!


----------



## fabuleux

seton said:


> FYI - promounciation of Foulonne
> 
> "Foo - LON - knee"



More like "Foo-lon-ney" to be exact.


----------



## fabuleux

I'm sad to read this thread and see that Veau Fouloné is now made in China and other countries. Longchamp was my first fashion/luxury job when I was an undergrad and I keep the brand close to my heart. At the time, most bags were still made in France, particularely Veau Fouloné - which was the highend Longchamp. &#128546;

The company has expended extensively over the past 15 years and I understand the need for cutting cost and increasing production capacity... but there is something sad about the loss of tradition. 

PS: love reading the Longchamp thread from time to time. It brings back many memories!


----------



## SmokieDragon

OneMoreDay said:


> Hello from Sabah! Thanks for the link! Shame there aren't any other colours left. Even bigger shame they discontinued the size!



Hello from KL! Glad to find a fellow Malaysian here! The black is very nice  Here is my post on it: http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=29025745&postcount=1054


----------



## Esquared72

Just adding my Le Foulonne to the thread. It is such a great bag with the most amazing leather. 
View attachment 3160688


----------



## LuvAllBags

I saw a beautiful dark purple (I think) Foulonne tote at the Soho boutique. Loved it.


----------



## OneMoreDay

SmokieDragon said:


> Hello from KL! Glad to find a fellow Malaysian here! The black is very nice  Here is my post on it: http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=29025745&postcount=1054



Thanks for sharing! I just saw one the other day while out shopping. Simple but so chic!


----------



## mermaid.braid

My little Foulonné collection:


----------



## SmokieDragon

mermaid.braid said:


> My little Foulonné collection:
> 
> View attachment 3193336



Lovely family!


----------



## pbnjam

mermaid.braid said:


> My little Foulonné collection:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3193336




Very pretty and useful pieces!


----------



## seton

mermaid.braid said:


> My little Foulonné collection:
> 
> View attachment 3193336




Sweet! 
If you like Rose/Pink, they are bringing it back into more handbags for Spring.


----------



## mermaid.braid

SmokieDragon said:


> Lovely family!



Thank you!



pbnjam said:


> Very pretty and useful pieces!



Thanks! The cardholders have been especially useful. I save so much space when I carry them in my mini bags/clutches.



seton said:


> Sweet!
> If you like Rose/Pink, they are bringing it back into more handbags for Spring.



Thanks for the info! I think I might go pink crazy this spring


----------



## seton

finally took a pic of the black fou bag that I omitted on Page 1

with fou zip around wallet and cosmetic case


----------



## MMaiko

seton said:


> finally took a pic of the black fou bag that I omitted on Page 1
> 
> with fou zip around wallet and cosmetic case






I love this!


----------



## LuvAllBags

seton said:


> finally took a pic of the black fou bag that I omitted on Page 1
> 
> 
> 
> with fou zip around wallet and cosmetic case




[emoji173]&#65039;!


----------



## carrie_monroe

seton said:


> finally took a pic of the black fou bag that I omitted on Page 1
> 
> with fou zip around wallet and cosmetic case



What a beautiful bag! I've actually only discovered this line two days ago, as I'm in pursuit of an understated, subtle work bag... I feel like carrying my LV bags (not the monogram ones obviously, but damier) to my workplace is a bit out of place. I don't want the bag to be too expensive so that when someone does recognize it, it would still be fine. I've always LOVED Le Pliage style, but I'm not sure about carrying nylon bags to work. I've been eyeing the Le Pliage Cuir line, but it seems a bit too casual for work and Roseau, but that seems a bit too serious for me (I'm 25). This particular one seems just perfect - dressy enough to work, but yet casual enough to carry with jeans if I ever wanted to. 

I wanted to ask some questions about the bag though. 
1) Is the bag durable? For how long have you had her and do you have any wear and tear?
2) What can you tell me about the quality of the bag? How is the stitching, does the overall finish feel cheap or well made?
3) What can you tell me about the leather? Is it soft and slouchy or does it keep the bag's shape? Does it behave similar to nylon - so the fuller the bag is the more does it take on it's own shape?
4) What can you tell me about the hardware? I've never got anything with silver from Longchamp so I'm not sure if it holds well over time.
TIA!


----------



## seton

MMaiko said:


> I love this!





LuvAllBags said:


> [emoji173]&#65039;!




Thank you both


----------



## seton

QUOTE=carrie_monroe;29540177


I wanted to ask some questions about the bag though. 
1) Is the bag durable? For how long have you had her and do you have any wear and tear?

*I've had it for over a yr. I have too many bags to use it day after day. I think if you do, it's gonna look worn fast since it has no feet. When I look at old foulonne bags on ebay, the corners seem to wear out first. Take a look at this black foulonne bag. I believe that it's about 15 yrs old (NOT 25 yrs old like the seller says). Most vintage foulonne bags look like that.*

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-V...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


2) What can you tell me about the quality of the bag? How is the stitching, does the overall finish feel cheap or well made?
*
It's a $500 bag and comparable to other $500 bags. Stitching is very good. You rarely see fraying on LC stitching.*


3) What can you tell me about the leather? Is it soft and slouchy or does it keep the bag's shape? Does it behave similar to nylon - so the fuller the bag is the more does it take on it's own shape?

*It's slouchy if empty but won't be a puddle. *


4) What can you tell me about the hardware? I've never got anything with silver from Longchamp so I'm not sure if it holds well over time.

*I believe that it's nickel coating over brass? In the ebay auction I posted, you can see that a little of the brass showing from all the rubbing of the hardware but it's not horrible. That's the way most look when used a lot in my experience. I have a LC bag that is 10 yrs old with nickel hardware and the hardware tarnished slightly but uniformly (no brass showing either).*


----------



## SmokieDragon

seton said:


> finally took a pic of the black fou bag that I omitted on Page 1
> 
> with fou zip around wallet and cosmetic case



Lovely bag and beautiful SLGs!  I've decided my next wallet must be a Foulonne - a year ago, when I was new to the brand, I thought the big horse logo was too much, but now I think it's perfect


----------



## seton

SmokieDragon said:


> Lovely bag and beautiful SLGs!  I've decided my next wallet must be a Foulonne - a year ago, when I was new to the brand, I thought the big horse logo was too much, but now I think it's perfect




Haha! It is big but I like horses! It's very me and I dont like the minimalistic Celine trend in wallet these days. 

I will say tho that I think LC might be phasing out this style eventually. My case is being discontinued after this season, They already discontinued the coin purse. When I saw that they were discontinuing the cases, I bought 3 and had to talk myself out of buying a 4th.


----------



## carrie_monroe

seton said:


> QUOTE=carrie_monroe;29540177
> 
> 
> I wanted to ask some questions about the bag though.
> 1) Is the bag durable? For how long have you had her and do you have any wear and tear?
> 
> *I've had it for over a yr. I have too many bags to use it day after day. I think if you do, it's gonna look worn fast since it has no feet. When I look at old foulonne bags on ebay, the corners seem to wear out first. Take a look at this black foulonne bag. I believe that it's about 15 yrs old (NOT 25 yrs old like the seller says). Most vintage foulonne bags look like that.*
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-V...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> 
> 2) What can you tell me about the quality of the bag? How is the stitching, does the overall finish feel cheap or well made?
> *
> It's a $500 bag and comparable to other $500 bags. Stitching is very good. You rarely see fraying on LC stitching.*
> 
> 
> 3) What can you tell me about the leather? Is it soft and slouchy or does it keep the bag's shape? Does it behave similar to nylon - so the fuller the bag is the more does it take on it's own shape?
> 
> *It's slouchy if empty but won't be a puddle. *
> 
> 
> 4) What can you tell me about the hardware? I've never got anything with silver from Longchamp so I'm not sure if it holds well over time.
> 
> *I believe that it's nickel coating over brass? In the ebay auction I posted, you can see that a little of the brass showing from all the rubbing of the hardware but it's not horrible. That's the way most look when used a lot in my experience. I have a LC bag that is 10 yrs old with nickel hardware and the hardware tarnished slightly but uniformly (no brass showing either).*



Thank you so much! This was very helpful. It all sounds pretty good, I'll check the bag out in the store.


----------



## LuvAllBags

seton said:


> Haha! It is big but I like horses! It's very me and I dont like the minimalistic Celine trend in wallet these days.
> 
> 
> 
> I will say tho that I think LC might be phasing out this style eventually. My case is being discontinued after this season, They already discontinued the coin purse. When I saw that they were discontinuing the cases, I bought 3 and had to talk myself out of buying a 4th.




Agree - I like the big horse. They are discontinuing the case? I might need another then. Love mine.


----------



## seton

LuvAllBags said:


> Agree - I like the big horse. They are discontinuing the case? I might need another then. Love mine.




Yes, dear. All the colors are on sale on the website including the black which means they are discontinuing it or changing it.


----------



## dianagrace

Seton, that is a lovely bag and the scarf is gorgeous. You choose the most beautiful items. 

Foulonne is my favorite Longchamp line. I wish they would make bags in the pink colors they offer in SLG.


----------



## seton

dianagrace said:


> Seton, that is a lovely bag and the scarf is gorgeous. You choose the most beautiful items.
> 
> Foulonne is my favorite Longchamp line. I wish they would make bags in the pink colors they offer in SLG.




Thank you for the kind words. Good to see you posting!

Not sure if you are referring to Rose/Pink or Powder Pink but the "new" colors in Foulonne bags this spring will be Rose and Blue, which means that they will be making more bags in these colors. HTH.


----------



## dianagrace

seton said:


> Thank you for the kind words. Good to see you posting!
> 
> Not sure if you are referring to Rose/Pink or Powder Pink but the "new" colors in Foulonne bags this spring will be Rose and Blue, which means that they will be making more bags in these colors. HTH.



Thank you for this information. Any pink will do for me. Can't wait for the spring colors to be released.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Saw my first Foulonne shoulder tote in person while in the Starbucks queue. Dark brown and the leather was absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Great thread! Inspired me to post my Foulonne items. So here they are: my Foulonne handbag (new purchase this week on sale ), continental wallet, key case and a couple of cosmetic cases.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Cosmopolitan said:


> Great thread! Inspired me to post my Foulonne items. So here they are: my Foulonne handbag (new purchase this week on sale ), continental wallet, key case and a couple of cosmetic cases.



OMG...stunning!       I love every piece!   Congrats.


----------



## MiaBorsa

seton said:


> finally took a pic of the black fou bag that I omitted on Page 1
> 
> with fou zip around wallet and cosmetic case



Swooooooooooooooooooon.   This picture makes me light-headed.   SO gorgeous.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Cosmopolitan said:


> Great thread! Inspired me to post my Foulonne items. So here they are: my Foulonne handbag (new purchase this week on sale ), continental wallet, key case and a couple of cosmetic cases.




Love your collection!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Just purchased a Vermillion Foulonne tote! Can't wait for it to arrive. I have been searching for the right red bag for years.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

MiaBorsa said:


> OMG...stunning!       I love every piece!   Congrats.





LuvAllBags said:


> Love your collection!



Thanks ladies! I hope you both enjoy the new bags you've got coming your way.


----------



## seton

Cosmopolitan said:


> Great thread! Inspired me to post my Foulonne items. So here they are: my Foulonne handbag (new purchase this week on sale ), continental wallet, key case and a couple of cosmetic cases.



All classic pieces. Thx for sharing. 





LuvAllBags said:


> Just purchased a Vermillion Foulonne tote! Can't wait for it to arrive. I have been searching for the right red bag for years.



Can't wait to see your new bag!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Great thread! Inspired me to post my Foulonne items.



Gorgeous pieces! I love Foulonne for it's  classic appeal. Each piece looks made to last.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

seton said:


> All classic pieces. Thx for sharing.





frenziedhandbag said:


> Gorgeous pieces! I love Foulonne for it's  classic appeal. Each piece looks made to last.



Thank you both.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> Great thread! Inspired me to post my Foulonne items. So here they are: my Foulonne handbag (new purchase this week on sale ), continental wallet, key case and a couple of cosmetic cases.



I just love everything! Lovely!


----------



## LuvAllBags

The Vermillion Foulonne tote arrived! I love it! Pics tomorrow!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

LuvAllBags said:


> The Vermillion Foulonne tote arrived! I love it! Pics tomorrow!



Yay! Can't wait to see it.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Black passport cover. &#128525;


----------



## mermaid.braid

frenziedhandbag said:


> Black passport cover. &#128525;



I LOVE the Foulonné passport cover; it's so soft! I have no problems taking it in or out like with my last passport cover.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

mermaid.braid said:


> I LOVE the Foulonné passport cover; it's so soft! I have no problems taking it in or out like with my last passport cover.


You are so right! I ought to mention the softness. Oops, looks like I am taking Foulonne's softness for granted. It was indeed a vast difference from my stiff  former passport cover. Can't wait to go on vacay soon! so that I can use it. [emoji1]


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Black passport cover. &#128525;



Beautiful and looks so lux!


----------



## LuvAllBags

frenziedhandbag said:


> Black passport cover. [emoji7]




I love this. Would like a pink one.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Beautiful and looks so lux!


Thank you! It is luxuriously soft. 


LuvAllBags said:


> I love this. Would like a pink one.


I originally wanted to get pink too but did not want to worry about stains, hence classic black. The pink is very sweet though. Love it too!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Don't think I posted this yet - Vermillion Foulonne tote. It was a massive deal from WSB. I really like it!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

LuvAllBags said:


> Don't think I posted this yet - Vermillion Foulonne tote. It was a massive deal from WSB. I really like it!
> 
> View attachment 3288386
> 
> 
> View attachment 3288387
> 
> 
> View attachment 3288388



Oh so pretty! Thanks for posting the pix! 

What is the shoulder drop length on this style?


----------



## mermaid.braid

LuvAllBags said:


> Don't think I posted this yet - Vermillion Foulonne tote. It was a massive deal from WSB. I really like it!
> 
> View attachment 3288386
> 
> 
> View attachment 3288387
> 
> 
> View attachment 3288388



Gorgeous! That's a nice shade of red and I love the leather of this line. The slip pocket looks handy


----------



## frenziedhandbag

LuvAllBags said:


> Vermillion Foulonne tote.



Gorgeous color! Love the soft leather of this line. Don't you agree that the pockets are so useful? I appreciate how deep they are.


----------



## EGBDF

LuvAllBags said:


> Don't think I posted this yet - Vermillion Foulonne tote. It was a massive deal from WSB. I really like it!
> 
> View attachment 3288386
> 
> 
> View attachment 3288387
> 
> 
> View attachment 3288388



Such a pretty color and I love totes that have a zipper. WSB has had some great deals.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Cosmopolitan said:


> Oh so pretty! Thanks for posting the pix!
> 
> 
> 
> What is the shoulder drop length on this style?



Thank you! Drop is 8 inches.





mermaid.braid said:


> Gorgeous! That's a nice shade of red and I love the leather of this line. The slip pocket looks handy



Thank you! I do like this leather - soft, lightweight and durable! 





frenziedhandbag said:


> Gorgeous color! Love the soft leather of this line. Don't you agree that the pockets are so useful? I appreciate how deep they are.




Yes, I like LC's deep pockets. They are the same in my Quadri and Penelope.


----------



## EGBDF

mermaid.braid said:


> My little Foulonné collection:
> 
> View attachment 3193336



Are you still using the card cases? I've been using mine for a few months, and in the last few weeks my credit card has fallen out of it twice. :no-good:
Maybe I'm using the card too much


----------



## mermaid.braid

EGBDF said:


> Are you still using the card cases? I've been using mine for a few months, and in the last few weeks my credit card has fallen out of it twice. :no-good:
> Maybe I'm using the card too much



Yes, but not every day, only with small bags like LPC mini (fits perfectly in the front pocket) and sometimes LP SSH.  My cards are still a tight fit but Foulonné leather is soft so I guess there would be some stretching with regular use.


----------



## heart_bags

LuvAllBags said:


> Don't think I posted this yet - Vermillion Foulonne tote. It was a massive deal from WSB. I really like it!
> 
> View attachment 3288386
> 
> 
> View attachment 3288387
> 
> 
> View attachment 3288388



I love your tote, it's hard to get any further info on this bag, could you tell me a bit about it? Would a Macbook Air 13" fit inside? Is the bottom rather stable or do you think it would sag?
I'm really looking for a well made every day work tote in tan leather. I've considered the Mulberry Tessie but I'm not sure if it's worth the price. I don't like all the other tan totes with wide opening as an invitation for everyone to nick my stuff.
I'm not into Saffiano as it feels plasticky, so my choices are very limited. Any input on the Foulonne Tote would be highly appreciated!


----------



## LuvAllBags

heart_bags said:


> I love your tote, it's hard to get any further info on this bag, could you tell me a bit about it? Would a Macbook Air 13" fit inside? Is the bottom rather stable or do you think it would sag?
> 
> I'm really looking for a well made every day work tote in tan leather. I've considered the Mulberry Tessie but I'm not sure if it's worth the price. I don't like all the other tan totes with wide opening as an invitation for everyone to nick my stuff.
> 
> I'm not into Saffiano as it feels plasticky, so my choices are very limited. Any input on the Foulonne Tote would be highly appreciated!




Hi,

I will post some "what's in my bag" photos tonight for you, and will include my laptop measurements. The bottom is not perfectly rigid, but it's not floppy either. One of the things I like about this bag is that it has medium structure - not too rigid, not floppy.


----------



## heart_bags

LuvAllBags said:


> Hi,
> 
> I will post some "what's in my bag" photos tonight for you, and will include my laptop measurements. The bottom is not perfectly rigid, but it's not floppy either. One of the things I like about this bag is that it has medium structure - not too rigid, not floppy.



Thank you, that would be great. Please feel free to throw in some comments what you like / dislike about the tote, too


----------



## catsinthebag

To anyone who has the Vermillion color -- do you find this to be a true red? or are there pink or orange tones? It's so hard to tell from photos with different lighting and all. I'm jonesing for a true, deep-ish red bag, and wondering if this line will fit the bill. Thanks!


----------



## LuvAllBags

catsinthebag said:


> To anyone who has the Vermillion color -- do you find this to be a true red? or are there pink or orange tones? It's so hard to tell from photos with different lighting and all. I'm jonesing for a true, deep-ish red bag, and wondering if this line will fit the bill. Thanks!




I think it's a true red. Reminds of a good red lipstick.


----------



## LuvAllBags

heart_bags said:


> Thank you, that would be great. Please feel free to throw in some comments what you like / dislike about the tote, too




So sorry I haven't gotten to this yet. I like the leather style and light weight of the leather. I like the interior pockets. The bottom has some structure but not too much. It is not a stiff bottom. I don't love the strap drop. It is slightly too short for me - it could use another inch of length.


----------



## catsinthebag

LuvAllBags said:


> I think it's a true red. Reminds of a good red lipstick.



Thanks. I love the photos you posted, just never know if the color is captured or showing up accurately. Good to know its a true red (although it may not be good for my wallet!).


----------



## frenziedhandbag

catsinthebag said:


> To anyone who has the Vermillion color -- do you find this to be a true red? or are there pink or orange tones? It's so hard to tell from photos with different lighting and all. I'm jonesing for a true, deep-ish red bag, and wondering if this line will fit the bill. Thanks!


It is a true deep red, not glaring nor light. Imho, a very subtle red. I have had my Foulonne key case for a while and use it everyday. I do not see the leather darkening and it still looks as good as the day I got it.


----------



## catsinthebag

frenziedhandbag said:


> It is a true deep red, not glaring nor light. Imho, a very subtle red. I have had my Foulonne key case for a while and use it everyday. I do not see the leather darkening and it still looks as good as the day I got it.



Thanks! It sounds like the red I'm hoping for. I'm going to try to see it in person this week, but the last time I was at my local boutique, this line wasn't on display, just the Le Foulonne City line. Maybe they're hiding the classic Le Foulonnes in the back!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

catsinthebag said:


> Thanks! It sounds like the red I'm hoping for. I'm going to try to see it in person this week, but the last time I was at my local boutique, this line wasn't on display, just the Le Foulonne City line. Maybe they're hiding the classic Le Foulonnes in the back!


Oh, my boutique hides the Quadri line. I had to request for it as they do not have much display space. Definitely ask to see it or perhaps an SLG of it, just to get a feel of the color. Red, depending on the size of the bag sometimes gives off a different vibe. For instance, I have the small cuir in Cherry Red and it is also a understated red. I love it very much but whenever I use it, I wonder if it is the large, will it possibly look a bit "too much" on my frame.


----------



## catsinthebag

frenziedhandbag said:


> Oh, my boutique hides the Quadri line. I had to request for it as they do not have much display space. Definitely ask to see it or perhaps an SLG of it, just to get a feel of the color. Red, depending on the size of the bag sometimes gives off a different vibe. For instance, I have the small cuir in Cherry Red and it is also a understated red. I love it very much but whenever I use it, I wonder if it is the large, will it possibly look a bit "too much" on my frame.



I know exactly what you mean! I love the "pop" that red gives but want an understated, deep red -- I guess I am conflicted, lol!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

catsinthebag said:


> I know exactly what you mean! I love the "pop" that red gives but want an understated, deep red -- I guess I am conflicted, lol!


Nowhere conflicted at all. I am the same. I want a pop but not a loud one. A whispered POP. LOL!


----------



## catsinthebag

frenziedhandbag said:


> Nowhere conflicted at all. I am the same. I want a pop but not a loud one. A whispered POP. LOL!



A whispered pop -- exactly! Love it!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

catsinthebag said:


> A whispered pop -- exactly! Love it!


 I'm excited to know whether Vermillion is that whispered pop for you. Keep us posted &#128076;? [emoji6]


----------



## swdl

my new keyholder in pink...Really like  the  softness of this  line . The pouch in paprika is MIC,the keyholder in mauritius,cardholder in powder and the bag is mastic color are MIF ,the coinpurse they didn't say&#9786;


----------



## EGBDF

swdl said:


> my new keyholder in pink...Really like  the  softness of this  line . The pouch in paprika is MIC,the keyholder in mauritius,cardholder in powder and the bag is mastic color are MIF ,the coinpurse they didn't say&#9786;



Nice collection!


----------



## swdl

EGBDF said:


> Nice collection!


Thanks


----------



## catsinthebag

frenziedhandbag said:


> I'm excited to know whether Vermillion is that whispered pop for you. Keep us posted &#128076;? [emoji6]



I will! It will be a few days before I can get to the boutique, though.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

catsinthebag said:


> I will! It will be a few days before I can get to the boutique, though.


 

No hurry, you know how patient we are. : )


----------



## seton

swdl said:


> my new keyholder in pink...Really like  the  softness of this  line . The pouch in paprika is MIC,the keyholder in mauritius,cardholder in powder and the bag is mastic color are MIF ,*the coinpurse they didn't sa*y&#9786;]



Pretty colours.


They are hard to find on the CPs. Did you check the underside of the leather tabs on the sides?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Flat cosmetic case arrived. As flat as it seems, I can house two card cases full of cards, phone, tissues, keys, lipstick. Intending to use it as a clutch.


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Flat cosmetic case arrived. As flat as it seems, I can house two card cases full of cards, phone, tissues, keys, lipstick. Intending to use it as a clutch.



Well done on being pouch twins! I have this in Blue. I use it to keep important folded A4 papers in my handbag as well as a pen which peeks out from the top


----------



## swdl

frenziedhandbag said:


> Flat cosmetic case arrived. As flat as it seems, I can house two card cases full of cards, phone, tissues, keys, lipstick. Intending to use it as a clutch.


we are clutch twins


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Well done on being pouch twins!



I will love for it to be blue. Bought the blue 3/4 zip wallet for mum for mother's day and it is absolutely gorgeous and functional. Shall take photos of it later and share. Idea on papers and pen. It will be handy for travel too. I detached the strap from Quadri wristlet and clipped it so that I can be hands free if I need to. 


swdl said:


> we are clutch twins


Don't you love how soft it is? I love it.  The pink was available and it was so hard not to pick it.  Went with safe black since I wanted to use it as a clutch.


----------



## seton

frenziedhandbag said:


> Flat cosmetic case arrived. As flat as it seems, I can house two card cases full of cards, phone, tissues, keys, lipstick. Intending to use it as a clutch.




That will be handy to use as a wristlet. 

Forgot to post a pic of my black SLGs.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> That will be handy to use as a wristlet.
> 
> Forgot to post a pic of my black SLGs.


I stole your idea of using the wristlet strap of the Quadri and attach it to this flat case, so that it can be a real wristlet. Thank you so much for the idea. [emoji5] 

Those SLGs! Perfect! [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]


----------



## EGBDF

seton said:


> That will be handy to use as a wristlet.
> 
> Forgot to post a pic of my black SLGs.



Nice collection.


----------



## SmokieDragon

seton said:


> That will be handy to use as a wristlet.
> 
> Forgot to post a pic of my black SLGs.



Beautiful collection!


----------



## OneMoreDay

Anyone know how much of a difference is there between Natural and Cognac?


----------



## Cosmopolitan

OneMoreDay said:


> Anyone know how much of a difference is there between Natural and Cognac?



Have you looked at the colors on longchamp.com? Natural is definitely lighter.

http://us.longchamp.com/products/women/le-foulonne#11


----------



## seton

fou backpacks

natural
putty
blue


----------



## OneMoreDay

Is the smaller zipped tote being discontinued? It's gone from the UK website.


----------



## seton

Fou passport with US stamp in blue and paprika. Only available in US boutiques.


----------



## Phiomega

Have not been here for a while and happy to see this section! I love Foulonne! These are my two daily companions:


The coin pouch is so spacious --- I put my earphone, loyalty cards, keys, and hair Nada there. They never left my bag since I got them 1-- bright color, supple but durable leather... it's everything you need from daily SLG...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> it's everything you need from daily SLG...



I am glad you are loving yours. It is my favourite line. I am eyeing the Foulonne key holder and that coin pouch too.


----------



## Phiomega

I have been searching for a perfect iPad pouch as I move to work more with my iPad Pro and mostly leave my heavy laptop in the car. I did put it in my bag but it feels vulnerable without cover and sometimes it weighed down the bag that I fear it will damage the straps, especially because I move around a lot during the day. 

And look what I found today: a perfect, red iPad pouch in Foulonne!!!! And it is 20% off!!!



A great, functional piece that also makes me feel happy at the same time... a real gift after a crazy few weeks at work!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Phiomega said:


> And look what I found today: a perfect, red iPad pouch in Foulonne!!!!



So pretty! Congrats.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> a perfect, red iPad pouch in Foulonne



I had a good look at this pouch in store the other day and really like how well made it is. Waiting for Fall collection to launch next week. I hope it comes in purple or olive green.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

My one and only item from the sale. The Foulonné compact wallet. As much as I like the Quadri compact wallet, it is a little bulky for smaller bags. This piece is perfect in terms of how slim it is. It comes with two plastic sleeves for extra cards. Within the wallet, there is a slip pocket at the back, two vertical slots for cards, one large main compartment and another slip pocket towards the front. What I really enjoy is the coin pocket at the back. All colors were discounted, so I guess this style is going to be discontinued too? Blue and red are still available at Bloomies, should anyone else be keen.


----------



## swdl

hello.... thanks you for showing the inside of this wallet


----------



## frenziedhandbag

swdl said:


> hello.... thanks you for showing the inside of this wallet [emoji3]


You are welcome. I ordered it from the LC website based on description as there were no pictures of how it looks inside. Hope this will be useful for others.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

frenziedhandbag said:


> My one and only item from the sale. The Foulonné compact wallet.



Nice!  That zipped coin pouch is a surprise.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Nice! [emoji2] That zipped coin pouch is a surprise.


Thank you! The coin compartment is largely the reason why I got it. It is going to be very handy for coins and possibly small folded receipts.


----------



## Phiomega

frenziedhandbag said:


> My one and only item from the sale. The Foulonné compact wallet. As much as I like the Quadri compact wallet, it is a little bulky for smaller bags. This piece is perfect in terms of how slim it is. It comes with two plastic sleeves for extra cards. Within the wallet, there is a slip pocket at the back, two vertical slots for cards, one large main compartment and another slip pocket towards the front. What I really enjoy is the coin pocket at the back. All colors were discounted, so I guess this style is going to be discontinued too? Blue and red are still available at Bloomies, should anyone else be keen.



I can see how slim this wallet can be! Great buy for small bags, looks like it can even fit a WOC!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> I can see how slim this wallet can be! Great buy for small bags, looks like it can even fit a WOC!



It is really slim. I bought it to fit into the LC mini cuir crossbody and back pocket of Foulonné backpack. I just tried fitting it into the underside of BV disco and it fits! [emoji33]


----------



## swdl

My new addition.. .. i really want something in celadon and i got this lovely cardholder 
This color is really beautiful...[emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]


----------



## swdl

I was thinking that i hope they Will make something in yellow and they launched the mimosa color.... [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## Molly0

Adding my contribution.


----------



## seton

Molly0 said:


> Adding my contribution.
> View attachment 3859431
> View attachment 3859432



a classic! I cant believe that LC discontinued it when LC told me that this is one of their all-time best sellers.

Since I am in this thread, some recent times using my fou SLGs.
Blue flat pouch (I also have this in the logo cosmetic case, same as the Paprika but was trying out the flat. Prefer the logo case.)
Paprika US Passport case, ZCP, and logo cosmetic case. The card case is Tods tho. Prada Raw Ebony Wood sunnies.


----------



## SmokieDragon

seton said:


> Blue flat pouch (I also have this in the logo cosmetic case, same as the Paprika but was trying out the flat. Prefer the logo case.)



We are Blue Flat Pouch and Logo Case twins! Both of mine are staples in my bags week in, week out!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Can't resist getting Foulonné in Amethyst. This coin pouch came to good use for my department store vouchers and loyalty cards. There are three card slots on one side so if one carries little, this makes for a functional wallet too.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

frenziedhandbag said:


> Can't resist getting Foulonné in Amethyst. This coin pouch came to good use for my department store vouchers and loyalty cards. There are three card slots on one side so if one carries little, this makes for a functional wallet too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3945270


I like the double zip and the Amethyst is beautiful!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Glitter_pixie said:


> I like the double zip and the Amethyst is beautiful!


Thank you! It is a lot darker than it looks in the picture. I found the double zips to be very useful... helps keep things organized.


----------



## seton

frenziedhandbag said:


> Can't resist getting Foulonné in Amethyst. This coin pouch came to good use for my department store vouchers and loyalty cards. There are three card slots on one side so if one carries little, this makes for a functional wallet too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3945270



Love it, FH! I've been eyeing the coin pouch but have been paralyzed by the color choices.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> Love it, FH! I've been eyeing the coin pouch but have been paralyzed by the color choices.


[emoji1] I initially had everything here stashed in the Vermilion key pouch but it is a chore when I want to retrieve my vouchers. This is proving itself to be very useful since I no longer need to triple fold my vouchers. I think it is great as a travel wallet too. Any color you are hoping for it to come in?


----------



## Phiomega

Glitter_pixie said:


> I like the double zip and the Amethyst is beautiful!



Really lovely and functional! Amethyst could go well with your monalisa Campana!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> Really lovely and functional! Amethyst could go well with your monalisa Campana!


Yep, I had the exact same thoughts when I saw Amethyst at the start of the season. I was restricting myself to only one SLG and honestly, it was so hard to choose.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Red Lacquer card case. Middle slot allows for a few folded bills. I am using mine with a Foulonné compact wallet.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

frenziedhandbag said:


> Red Lacquer card case.



So pretty! Love that red lacquer color.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> So pretty! Love that red lacquer color.


Thank you. I love it too. It seems to photograph richer though.


----------



## seton

frenziedhandbag said:


> Red Lacquer card case. Middle slot allows for a few folded bills. I am using mine with a Foulonné compact wallet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3956452
> View attachment 3956454
> View attachment 3956455
> View attachment 3956456



what a great idea, FH! I have the same wallet in Pink and it has enough compartments that I just dump all my cards in one of them and not even use the zippered gusset in the back. That is IF I dont use it as a passport wallet. If I do, the extra card slots would come in handy.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> I just dump all my cards in one of them and not even use the zippered gusset in the back.



I had been using mine the same way too (dumping all cards in the back compartment). Just craving for a little organization for my payment cards and ID since there are only two card slots within. I found this compact wallet to be so handy, even the zippered compartment fits bills and cards too. Love LC!


----------



## seton

frenziedhandbag said:


> I had been using mine the same way too (dumping all cards in the back compartment). Just craving for a little organization for my payment cards and ID since there are only two card slots within. I found this compact wallet to be so handy, even the zippered compartment fits bills and cards too. Love LC!



Yes, I like the spare simplicity of the format. Sometimes, less is more. And I do love that it's the exact size of a passport.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> Sometimes, less is more.



You said it. Simplicity at its best for this one.


----------



## Phiomega

frenziedhandbag said:


> Red Lacquer card case. Middle slot allows for a few folded bills. I am using mine with a Foulonné compact wallet.



Love Foulonne SLG and love reds... [emoji7]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> Love Foulonne SLG and love reds... [emoji7]


+1. Definitely my fav LC line.


----------



## swdl

My new card holder in corail[emoji7]
Even if it look orange in the pic it's different
Here with my orange  fou pouch.[emoji4]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

swdl said:


> My new card holder in corail



Corail is so beautiful! [emoji813] it!


----------



## seton

swdl said:


> My new card holder in corail[emoji7]
> Even if it look orange in the pic it's different
> Here with my orange  fou pouch.[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3997171
> View attachment 3997174



Love both.  Altho I am guessing you meant "Paprika" and not "Orange". Orange Fou is a burnt brownish orange.

And since I am here, Blackcurrant Fou from AW 2015.


----------



## Phiomega

I fell for this one. I was just wondering around as I arrived early for a meeting, and decided to stop by LC just because it seemed that they have a lot of new arrivals. Then I saw this little one... tried it on and fell for the style and the leather... it is a perfect, no fuss crossbody bag, that I can wear for any kind of travel - spacious enough to fit passport, small wallets and tidbits (tissue, power bank, small notebook, lip gloss) - and look at the leather! I have weakness for Foulonne.... 

The brown one was very nice but I opted for the black one as I want it to be very versatile. Also saw a double-zipped option, but this one is more stylish - i think I can use it also for a night out at times!




And this is how it looks when you wear it...


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Phiomega said:


> I fell for this one.



Congrats this is a great little Foulonne.  I’ve seen this style several times and tried it on. I agree it’s perfect for travel. Plus the black is so chic it would definitely work for a night out.


----------



## Phiomega

Cosmopolitan said:


> Congrats this is a great little Foulonne.  I’ve seen this style several times and tried it on. I agree it’s perfect for travel. Plus the black is so chic it would definitely work for a night out.



Thank you! I am a late comer to black bags... had a bad habit of picking all other colors and only lately building my black line up... it is indeed a chic one - the brown one has a more casual tone to it...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> it is a perfect, no fuss crossbody bag.



Woooo.... this is a lovely piece and I am surprised (and not surprised at the same time?) that this seemingly small bag fits quite a lot. That is the beauty of Foulonne leather; as its so soft and pliable. This is a staple piece to your collection. I can already see you using it a lot. Congrats!


----------



## Phiomega

frenziedhandbag said:


> Woooo.... this is a lovely piece and I am surprised (and not surprised at the same time?) that this seemingly small bag fits quite a lot. That is the beauty of Foulonne leather; as its so soft and pliable. This is a staple piece to your collection. I can already see you using it a lot. Congrats!



Thank you! It is really one of those ‘magical small bag’ - below is what fits inside (plus my iPhone 6S Plus - being used To take the pic):



I used it for the past two days of work travel (a remote location visiting rice mills and paddy fields!), and I could not be happier. It is so lightweight, pliable, easy to get in and out. Am loving it!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> Am loving it!



That's quite a fair bit! Glad it is working out for you and you are enjoying it. [emoji106]


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Foulonne crossbodys on instagram


----------



## Phiomega

Cosmopolitan said:


> Foulonne crossbodys on instagram
> 
> View attachment 4038602



Both of these are highly functional. I tried the zippered one and i think it is even more spacious then the one it have. But I settled with the rounded bottom as it is more stylish.... 

Look at that color!!!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Phiomega said:


> Both of these are highly functional. I tried the zippered one and i think it is even more spacious then the one it have. But I settled with the rounded bottom as it is more stylish....
> 
> Look at that color!!!



Yes I tested them both last fall and the zippered one more easily accommodated my mini umbrella and sunglasses case. But I agree with you that the rounded one is cuter and dressier.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Foulonne on instagram


----------



## MamaSleepy

LuvAllBags said:


> Seton, this is so great! That Mastic satchel is TDF. Love the simple elegance. This is what drew me to my Clay Quadri satchel. Similar color, different leather. I do wish the Quadri did not have the brand patch right on the middle front. I like how it's treated on the Foulonne bags better. More subtle.





seton said:


> FYI - promounciation of Foulonne
> 
> "Foo - LON - knee"


Idea: Would be useful to have a sticky with similar pronouncements for all LC terminalogy.


----------



## Clams24

Please authenticate. Thanks in advance!


----------



## littleblackbag

Here's my contribution, gorgeous backpack. Over a year old, but just realised hadn't posted to this thread.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

littleblackbag said:


> Here's my contribution, gorgeous backpack. Over a year old



Still looking pristine! [emoji7]


----------



## littleblackbag

frenziedhandbag said:


> Still looking pristine! [emoji7]


That is an old pic, but it still pretty much looks like that! xx


----------



## frenziedhandbag

littleblackbag said:


> That is an old pic, but it still pretty much looks like that! xx


Remember how you enabled me to get mine, in black? It still looks as good as day one!


----------



## littleblackbag

frenziedhandbag said:


> Remember how you enabled me to get mine, in black? It still looks as good as day one!


I do, I like to enable! Yep its a hard wearing leather thats for sure. XX


----------



## frenziedhandbag

littleblackbag said:


> I do, I like to enable! Yep its a hard wearing leather thats for sure. XX


Yep, that's what I adore about Foulonne.


----------



## paula3boys

swdl said:


> my new keyholder in pink...Really like  the  softness of this  line . The pouch in paprika is MIC,the keyholder in mauritius,cardholder in powder and the bag is mastic color are MIF ,the coinpurse they didn't say&#9786;





Phiomega said:


> Have not been here for a while and happy to see this section! I love Foulonne! These are my two daily companions:
> View attachment 3689863
> 
> The coin pouch is so spacious --- I put my earphone, loyalty cards, keys, and hair Nada there. They never left my bag since I got them 1-- bright color, supple but durable leather... it's everything you need from daily SLG...



How are your coin pouches holding up? I just ordered one so am curious (and to anyone else that may have one, the same question). Thank you!


----------



## paula3boys

pbnjam said:


> Adding my lil coin purse for fun since I have it in my bag today.
> 
> View attachment 3024168


How is this holding up? What kind of things do you normally carry in it? Thank you


----------



## hb925

Does anyone have experience with this tote? It's on sale at Nordies and I'm quite tempted, but also slightly afraid of color transfer.


----------



## seton

cj0617 said:


> Does anyone have experience with this tote? It's on sale at Nordies and I'm quite tempted, but also slightly afraid of color transfer.



I dont have this particular tote but I do have a SLG in this Powder color and have light colored Fou bags. I dont think it's prone to color transfer but it will show dirt in the corners like any light colored leather. If you do get color transfer, I would try to use an eraser on it.

PS - that tote is at a greater discount on bloomies site - 40% off


----------



## hb925

seton said:


> I dont have this particular tote but I do have a SLG in this Powder color and have light colored Fou bags. I dont think it's prone to color transfer but it will show dirt in the corners like any light colored leather. If you do get color transfer, I would try to use an eraser on it.
> 
> PS - that tote is at a greater discount on bloomies site - 40% off



Thanks for the feedback and the heads up RE bloomies!


----------



## Phiomega

paula3boys said:


> How are your coin pouches holding up? I just ordered one so am curious (and to anyone else that may have one, the same question). Thank you!



Holding up very well. It is still in my bag - has not left my bag since I got it. Best small pouch ever - now it held my keys and my earphones.


----------



## paula3boys

Phiomega said:


> Holding up very well. It is still in my bag - has not left my bag since I got it. Best small pouch ever - now it held my keys and my earphones.


That is great to hear. I received my pink one and adore it so much that I just ordered the matching cosmetic case. The coin pouch is so cute!


----------



## Phiomega

paula3boys said:


> How is this holding up? What kind of things do you normally carry in it? Thank you






This is how this little one looks today - holding up very well I think!


----------



## paula3boys

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 4079765
> 
> 
> This is how this little one looks today - holding up very well I think!


I just love this size. So cute and holds more than I thought!


----------



## paula3boys

My cutie I got a couple weeks ago


Matching cosmetic pouch on its way to me now


----------



## hb925

paula3boys said:


> My cutie I got a couple weeks ago
> View attachment 4080682
> 
> Matching cosmetic pouch on its way to me now



So cute, congrats! Can you share an interior pic?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

paula3boys said:


> My cutie.
> Matching cosmetic pouch on its way to me now



Your pink coin pouch is gorgeous! Love thr bright pop of color.


----------



## EGBDF

paula3boys said:


> My cutie I got a couple weeks ago
> View attachment 4080682
> 
> Matching cosmetic pouch on its way to me now


Love this color for accessories! I think you will be very pleased with these--I've carried my SLGs around for several years now and not a sign of wear.


----------



## paula3boys

frenziedhandbag said:


> Your pink coin pouch is gorgeous! Love thr bright pop of color.


So do I. I debated this or the powder, but decided on a nice pop of color!


EGBDF said:


> Love this color for accessories! I think you will be very pleased with these--I've carried my SLGs around for several years now and not a sign of wear.


Thank you. I am glad to hear that!


----------



## MBMischa

Hello, I’m new here. I love Longchamp and the Foulonne range. Does anyone have the compact wallet from the current line? Thinking of purchasing in pink but would really love to see more photos of the interior before I make up my mind. Thank you in advance.


----------



## MBMischa

frenziedhandbag said:


> Can't resist getting Foulonné in Amethyst. This coin pouch came to good use for my department store vouchers and loyalty cards. There are three card slots on one side so if one carries little, this makes for a functional wallet too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3945270


It’s beautiful! Could you tell me, if it is lined? Thank you.


----------



## paula3boys

Picked up domed cosmetic case to match my coin purse


It has a wide opening!


----------



## paula3boys

@cj0617
Interior of coin purse


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MBMischa said:


> It’s beautiful! Could you tell me, if it is lined? Thank you.


Yes, it is lined. I highly recommend it. It is a very useful piece.


----------



## MBMischa

frenziedhandbag said:


> Yes, it is lined. I highly recommend it. It is a very useful piece.


Thank you for your reply. I’m waiting for the sale but in any event would like to pick it up in pink. Thanks again.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MBMischa said:


> Thank you for your reply. I’m waiting for the sale but in any event would like to pick it up in pink. Thanks again.


You are welcome. My pleasure to share. Hope you get it!


----------



## MBMischa

frenziedhandbag said:


> You are welcome. My pleasure to share. Hope you get it!


Thank you


----------



## seton

MBMischa said:


> Thank you for your reply. I’m waiting for the sale but in any event would like to pick it up in pink. Thanks again.



The Pink is a Classic Color and have been for yrs. That means that anything in that color wont be avail in the sale unless they are discontinung that style model.


----------



## MBMischa

seton said:


> The Pink is a Classic Color and have been for yrs. That means that anything in that color wont be avail in the sale unless they are discontinung that style model.


Thank you for letting me know, Seton. I’ll just have to go ahead and treat myself!


----------



## Lizzys

I am so tempted to buy the hobo on the LC sale but I hesitate doing so since it is a final sale and I have never tried this bag.  I would appreciate it if anyone has pictures or comments on this bag.  Mod shots would be helpful.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Lizzys said:


> I am so tempted to buy the hobo on the LC sale but I hesitate doing so since it is a final sale and I have never tried this bag.  I would appreciate it if anyone has pictures or comments on this bag.  Mod shots would be helpful.



I used to own the Foulonne hobo in black. I re-homed it because I try not to accumulate too many black bags and I wasn't using it as much as my others. Still the hobo is a great bag. It's lightweight and easy to wear; the strap is comfortable and stayed up on my shoulder pretty well. It looks compact but holds a lot. Easy to get in and out of with a nice zipper. What I liked best was that it was a tailored, streamlined hobo--not slouchy and sloppy. The leather is soft, but the flat bottom holds its shape and the sides are lightly structured so it does not puddle when you set it down. And of course the Foulonne leather wears like iron, as the cliche goes around here. I can remember having this hobo on my shoulder last winter when my train arrived at Penn Station in New York, standing in the long taxi long while it was snowing/sleeting, and the bag was perfectly fine. Here are some stock pics from Nordstrom.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Lizzys said:


> I am so tempted to buy the hobo on the LC sale



I had been tempted by this bag for a long time. I tried on it in the boutique and these are my thoughts about it:
*shoulder strap is very comfortable on the shoulder and good strap length. Bag stays on shoulder and does not slip off. 
*bag has a throw on and go vibe and nothing fussy about it. 
*Zipper works beautifully even though there is a slight curvature to the top of the hobo.
*style is compact and does not bulge out when carried.
*strap is detachable and can be used with other longer straps as a crossbody. However, LC straps are much too long and non adjustable. So, another brand's shorter strap will have to be used if you wish to use it crossbody. 
*very spacious within. It looks small but packs a ton. I did try fitting it with all my essentials, umbrella and water bottle included.
*Foulonné leather wears like iron and my pieces attest to it. This is my favourite leather line from LC. My pieces look like brand new, despite using them everyday.

I highly recommend it and intend to get one as well. It is on its last leg now (LC is discontinuing it). In the unlikely scenario that it doesn't work for you, I believe you should have no problems rehoming it. Besides the available colors on LC website, blackcurrant (a dark purple, previous season) is available via Sands Point Shop (an authorized dealer of LC).


----------



## Lizzys

Cosmopolitan said:


> I used to own the Foulonne hobo in black. I re-homed it because I try not to accumulate too many black bags and I wasn't using it as much as my others. Still the hobo is a great bag. It's lightweight and easy to wear; the strap is comfortable and stayed up on my shoulder pretty well. It looks compact but holds a lot. Easy to get in and out of with a nice zipper. What I liked best was that it was a tailored, streamlined hobo--not slouchy and sloppy. The leather is soft, but the flat bottom holds its shape and the sides are lightly structured so it does not puddle when you set it down. And of course the Foulonne leather wears like iron, as the cliche goes around here. I can remember having this hobo on my shoulder last winter when my train arrived at Penn Station in New York, standing in the long taxi long while it was snowing/sleeting, and the bag was perfectly fine. Here are some stock pics from Nordstrom.
> 
> View attachment 4098432
> View attachment 4098433
> View attachment 4098434


Thank you for the great review of the hobo.  Everything you said seemed to hit on the areas of my concern.  I have a problem accumulating black bags too.  I guess they are to go with all of my black shoes!  I am going to try to order once the website stops being so wonky.  Think I will get the small cosmetic case too, not that I need one.


----------



## Lizzys

frenziedhandbag said:


> I had been tempted by this bag for a long time. I tried on it in the boutique and these are my thoughts about it:
> *shoulder strap is very comfortable on the shoulder and good strap length. Bag stays on shoulder and does not slip off.
> *bag has a throw on and go vibe and nothing fussy about it.
> *Zipper works beautifully even though there is a slight curvature to the top of the hobo.
> *style is compact and does not bulge out when carried.
> *strap is detachable and can be used with other longer straps as a crossbody. However, LC straps are much too long and non adjustable. So, another brand's shorter strap will have to be used if you wish to use it crossbody.
> *very spacious within. It looks small but packs a ton. I did try fitting it with all my essentials, umbrella and water bottle included.
> *Foulonné leather wears like iron and my pieces attest to it. This is my favourite leather line from LC. My pieces look like brand new, despite using them everyday.
> 
> I highly recommend it and intend to get one as well. It is on its last leg now (LC is discontinuing it). In the unlikely scenario that it doesn't work for you, I believe you should have no problems rehoming it. Besides the available colors on LC website, blackcurrant (a dark purple, previous season) is available via Sands Point Shop (an authorized dealer of LC).


Thank you for your review and after reading yours and cosmopolitan's review, it seems that I need this bag.  I will get the black one even though the blackcurrant looks so pretty.  The navy is tempting too so I see how you are having a hard time deciding.


----------



## Lizzys

Awwww heck!  Thew website was all wonky when I went to bed last night and now the black is sold out


----------



## Lizzys

I went back to the LC website and it listed the black hobo available again at the original price.  When I put it in my cart it came up at the sale price of $381.50.  I quickly bought it and the cosmetic case to match.  Hopefully it was really in stock and I will receive it soon!


----------



## EVIE1001

I have the black hobo and love it. It holds a lot and looks very sleek. Also bought the continental wallet to match. I’m sad to read that the line will be discontinued....


----------



## Hobbsy

I have this wallet in pink and I love it! I'm looking at it in Vermilion color which looks like a gorgeous red. I have an old Coach bag in the same color name, but the bag definitely is an orange red, which I don't like so much. Has anyone seen this color and does it look this pretty of a red? Thank you all!


----------



## Iamminda

Hobbsy said:


> I have this wallet in pink and I love it! I'm looking at it in Vermilion color which looks like a gorgeous red. I have an old Coach bag in the same color name, but the bag definitely is an orange red, which I don't like so much. Has anyone seen this color and does it look this pretty of a red? Thank you all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4103139


Hi Hobbsy.  I have the foulonne tote in vermillion and it is a true red imo (no orange).  This is assuming there is only one vermillion color (vs the same color being released in different years and each looking different.  I only have 1 LC myself so not an expert.) Here is a pic for your reference.  Hope this helps


----------



## Hobbsy

Iamminda said:


> Hi Hobbsy.  I have the foulonne tote in vermillion and it is a true red imo (no orange).  This is assuming there is only one vermillion color (vs the same color being released in different years and each looking different.  I only have 1 LC myself so not an expert.) Here is a pic for your reference.  Hope this helps


Thank you lamminda!! I love your bag, it's gorgeous. I really like the color and that it doesn't show any orange.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## MBMischa

frenziedhandbag said:


> You are welcome. My pleasure to share. Hope you get it!


I decided against it in the end. Instead, I’ve ordered the domed coin purse, matching cosmetic case and card holder in aqua. So looking forward to receiving them!


----------



## seton

Comparison of Nordic blue , new for fall 2018, to pilot blue


----------



## seton

Red orange 
Red orange and chestnut. Chestnut is definitely red. I will have to compare to  red lacquer fou sometime.


----------



## seton

seton said:


> Red orange
> Red orange and chestnut. Chestnut is definitely red. I will have to compare to  red lacquer fou sometime.
> 
> View attachment 4157171
> View attachment 4157172


Comparison of chestnut to red lacquer


----------



## Caledonia

I'm a Longchamp newbie. Been looking here & their website. I would love a red lacquer le foulonné card case. Is this a color that might be back in stock?


----------



## seton

Caledonia said:


> I'm a Longchamp newbie. Been looking here & their website. I would love a red lacquer le foulonné card case. Is this a color that might be back in stock?



No, it is not offered this season. There is a red lacq lambskin card case in the Men Collex tho here:
https://us.longchamp.com/products/parisis-multicolore/cardholder/l3218126a86


----------



## Caledonia

seton said:


> No, it is not offered this season. There is a red lacq lambskin card case in the Men Collex tho here:
> https://us.longchamp.com/products/parisis-multicolore/cardholder/l3218126a86


Thanks, I think I want the six card case. I'm also leaning towards pilot blue. In your comparison shot is it in the front? My first instinct was to pick black as it's neutral and would show dirt less, but I think I would like a little color.


----------



## seton

Caledonia said:


> Thanks, I think I want the six card case. I'm also leaning towards pilot blue. In your comparison shot is it in the front? My first instinct was to pick black as it's neutral and would show dirt less, but I think I would like a little color.
> View attachment 4177967


Yes, pilot is in the front. It would be a good neutral. Pilot is available in both men and women slg and if you like a zipped card case like ysl and Celine carries, they just introduced that style in the men collection. It's $70 and not shown on the website but all the boutiques have it in stock. It comes in pilot. Navy, cognac, mocha, and black only. It's worth the extra $15 because there is more room for bills receipts and coins. You should check it out.


----------



## Caledonia

seton said:


> Yes, pilot is in the front. It would be a good neutral. Pilot is available in both men and women slg and if you like a zipped card case like ysl and Celine carries, they just introduced that style in the men collection. It's $70 and not shown on the website but all the boutiques have it in stock. It comes in pilot. Navy, cognac, mocha, and black only. It's worth the extra $15 because there is more room for bills receipts and coins. You should check it out.


Thank you so much for all the info!


----------



## DanniiV

Sorry for bumping up an old thread. Does Longchamp offer seasonal colors for Le Foulonne wallets like they do with LP? I remember seeing a continental wallet in cyan but couldn't find it on the website, I think the color was called "aqua".


----------



## seton

DanniiV said:


> Sorry for bumping up an old thread. Does Longchamp offer seasonal colors for Le Foulonne wallets like they do with LP? I remember seeing a continental wallet in cyan but couldn't find it on the website, I think the color was called "aqua".



They do but not this season. Aqua was only offered Spring 2018.


----------



## DanniiV

Thank you. I ended up ordering one in red. Do you know where I can find the made in tag? I looked through every pocket but cannot seem to find it. This is what I got (stock image):


----------



## EGBDF

DanniiV said:


> Thank you. I ended up ordering one in red. Do you know where I can find the made in tag? I looked through every pocket but cannot seem to find it. This is what I got (stock image):


For some of mine I could only see it after I shined a flashlight in the pockets to see better. Or you could use your phone.


----------



## seton

DanniiV said:


> Thank you. I ended up ordering one in red. Do you know where I can find the made in tag? I looked through every pocket but cannot seem to find it. This is what I got (stock image):



Of course. It's in gold lettering on the red fabric inside one of the BOTTOM card slots in this section.


----------



## DanniiV

Found it, thank you both. Had to use a flashlight to actually read it. Happy to find it's MIF.


----------



## seton

Current description of the Foulonne line on LC's website for the record


----------



## seton

*Fall Winter 2017 colors

1. Black
2 Navy
3 Cognac
4 Red Lacquer
5 Powder
6 Vermilion (SLGs only)
7 Pink (SLG)
8 Mimosa (SLG)
9 Coral (SLG)
10 Amethyst (SLG)
11 Mocha (Men Dept)
12 Blue (Men Dept)

Celadon (SLGs only) discontinued from previous season.*


----------



## seton

*SS 2018 colors

1 Black
2 Navy
3 Cognac
4 Mimosa
5 Powder
6 Red Lacquer
7 Pink (SLGs only)
8 Vermilion (SLG)
9 Coral (SLG)
10 Aqua (SLG)
11 Pilot Blue
12 Mocha (Men Dept)

(Amethyst discontinued.)*


----------



## seton

*FW 2018 colors

1 Black
2 Navy
3 Cognac
4 Chestnut
5 Red Orange
6 Greige
7 Nordic Blue
8 Pilot Blue (SLGs only)
9 Pink (SLGs)
10 Powder (SLG)
11 Vermilion (SLG)
12 Red Lacquer (Men Dept)
13 Mocha (Men Dept)

(Aqua, Coral, and Mimosa discontinued)*


----------



## seton

*SS 2019

1 Black
2 Navy
3 Cognac
4 Chestnut
5 Greige
6 Red Orange
7 Sapphire
8 Pink (SLGs)
9 Powder (SLGs)
10 Vermilion (SLGs)
11 Mocha (Men Dept)

(Pilot Blue discontinued)*


----------



## Westtraveller

The blues..


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Westtraveller said:


> The blues..


Blues no more with these gorgeous blues. [emoji170]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

I've always wanted a WOC that is not too bulky and yet holds my essentials altogether. Something that I can throw into a bigger bag and grab&go when I don't need the whole bag. The detachable chain is especially useful. Very pleased with this Foulonne piece.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

frenziedhandbag said:


> Very pleased with this Foulonne piece.



Congrats on your WOC! I know that you waited a LONG time for this piece so I’m glad to hear it’s working well for you. I’ve always thought that Foulonne leather looks best in black and this will coordinate perfectly with your new black tote.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> I know that you waited a LONG time for this piece. I’ve always thought that Foulonne leather looks best in black.



A very long wait indeed but thankfully, it is perfect and ticks all the right boxes for me. I agree with you. Fou leather looks best in black. The grain shows through and looks rich.


----------



## Phiomega

frenziedhandbag said:


> I've always wanted a WOC that is not too bulky and yet holds my essentials altogether. Something that I can throw into a bigger bag and grab&go when I don't need the whole bag. The detachable chain is especially useful. Very pleased with this Foulonne piece.



Congrats!!! Small Foulonne in black can never go wrong... the detachable chain strap also makes this a versatile piece. Day purse, running errands, bag in bag, even party bag [emoji16]... And I love your Fou collection!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> I love your Fou collection!



You said it. I love my BV Disco but wish it offers more space. Thank you! I have two more on the way to join their siblings, both in black too. It seems that with BV going the other way, I'm redirecting my love wholeheartedly to LC. [emoji25]


----------



## Phiomega

frenziedhandbag said:


> You said it. I love my BV Disco but wish it offers more space. Thank you! I have two more on the way to join their siblings, both in black too. It seems that with BV going the other way, I'm redirecting my love wholeheartedly to LC. [emoji25]



Two more on their way! I am curious now! 

I am with you on BV [emoji24]... and LC leather collection seemed to be getting better also. I tried a red Amazone yesterday and love the leather - it looks like you are enjoying yours!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> I tried a red Amazone yesterday and love the leather - it looks like you are enjoying yours!



A tote that is being discontinued and I'll be picking the other one tmr morning. [emoji6] 

Oh yes, you should consider getting an Amazone. I'm really enjoying mine! It definitely fulfills your top criteria in terms of "work to weekend". I can imagine red to be very stunning. It will be a lovely addition to BV China Red tote. Another girl-power bag. [emoji173] [emoji106]


----------



## SmokieDragon

Introducing my Black Foulonne Tote. It’s so soft but yet structured and fits so nicely under my arm!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

SmokieDragon said:


> Introducing my Black Foulonne Tote.



Congrats on your tote!  Guess I’ve had mine about six months now and it’s been a real workhorse for me—travel, bad weather, etc. I would have picked up another one if LC made more-tempting Foulonne colors. Enjoy your new bag.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> Congrats on your tote!  Guess I’ve had mine about six months now and it’s been a real workhorse for me—travel, bad weather, etc. I would have picked up another one if LC made more-tempting Foulonne colors. Enjoy your new bag.



Thanks so much! Last time I checked the website, they had this only in Cognac


----------



## bellebellebelle19

SmokieDragon said:


> Introducing my Black Foulonne Tote. It’s so soft but yet structured and fits so nicely under my arm!


Ooh, very chic! Love that charm with it!


----------



## SmokieDragon

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Ooh, very chic! Love that charm with it!



Thanks so much! The charm is really versatile in that it goes with all bags cos it just loops around any handle and stays in place


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> The charm is really versatile



I had been eyeing the pilot blue with orange combi! I like how it looks, looped around the handle.


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> I had been eyeing the pilot blue with orange combi! I like how it looks, looped around the handle.



Oooh, that's a nice combi too!  I love how the one I picked matches my Cody Cuir perfectly too


----------



## westvillage

SmokieDragon said:


> Introducing my Black Foulonne Tote. It’s so soft but yet structured and fits so nicely under my arm!


Bag twins!  I am such a fan of   Foulonne leather. I was searching for a work bag with an outside pocket and was so very happy to find one in Foulonne (I also bought it’s little sister crossbody with a back slip pocket.) Love it! Enjoy.


----------



## SmokieDragon

westvillage said:


> Bag twins!  I am such a fan of   Foulonne leather. I was searching for a work bag with an outside pocket and was so very happy to find one in Foulonne (I also bought it’s little sister crossbody with a back slip pocket.) Love it! Enjoy.



Thanks so much! Yay for being twins


----------



## jelly-baby

littleblackbag said:


> Here's my contribution, gorgeous backpack. Over a year old, but just realised hadn't posted to this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4056336



I have this exact bag. I LOVE how you ‘close’ it by pulling the backpack straps. It makes it secure and convenient as it removes one element of closing a bag then putting it on your back/shoulder as that is done in one movement. Hope that makes sense. Those who have the bag should know what I mean!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

jelly-baby said:


> Those who have the bag should know what I mean!



Yes! Fully agree.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

@TresBeauHermes Thought I will share these two most used Foulonne SLGs. My mum uses her wallet daily and you can see that there is no edge wear to the wallet, no scuffs too. She does not baby it and it is always rubbing against other things like umbrella and water bottle in her Longchamp Mocha Cuir. I can't recall how old this wallet is but definitely more than five years.

Even older is my Foulonne Vermillion key case. It comes with a key ring within but I use it for cards. Foulonne leather is sturdy and yet soft/pliable,enabling you to fit more than expected. No edge wear on mine too. Despite it being a brighter color, it does not get dirty much. I just clean it with a leather cleaner... though I must say only twice all these years and not because it was dirty. I just wanted to show it some love by cleaning it.

If you are looking for a workhorse SLG, I highly recommend this line. I can't think of any cons except that I really hope LC comes up with more colors for the line.

Hope this helps and feel free to ask any questions. I will be most happy to share.


----------



## TresBeauHermes

frenziedhandbag said:


> @TresBeauHermes Thought I will share these two most used Foulonne SLGs. My mum uses her wallet daily and you can see that there is no edge wear to the wallet, no scuffs too. She does not baby it and it is always rubbing against other things like umbrella and water bottle in her Longchamp Mocha Cuir. I can't recall how old this wallet is but definitely more than five years.
> 
> Even older is my Foulonne Vermillion key case. It comes with a key ring within but I use it for cards. Foulonne leather is sturdy and yet soft/pliable,enabling you to fit more than expected. No edge wear on mine too. Despite it being a brighter color, it does not get dirty much. I just clean it with a leather cleaner... though I must say only twice all these years and not because it was dirty. I just wanted to show it some love by cleaning it.
> 
> If you are looking for a workhorse SLG, I highly recommend this line. I can't think of any cons except that I really hope LC comes up with more colors for the line.
> 
> Hope this helps and feel free to ask any questions. I will be most happy to share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4359542
> View attachment 4359543
> View attachment 4359547
> View attachment 4359548


Oooooh these are the exact design type that I was looking at! 
Wow, 5yrs + old? It looks brand new!  IMHO, I think Longchamp is 1 of 2 bag companies that has the best leather and workmanship!  Thank you very much for posting this! 
I'm sooooo going to get one now!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

TresBeauHermes said:


> I am going to get one



My mum insisted her wallet is 7 years old and more (after I asked her about it) [emoji848]. It does looks to be in excellent condition. I inspected it after taking the pics but just can't find any wear. [emoji7]

I wholeheartedly agree with you about quality and workmanship. I've had other items from the Cuir line and 3D line... no issues whatsoever. May I also add that I live in Singapore, a hot and humid country that is not very kind to leather but my LC pieces are doing so well. Guess that explains why I'm such a fan? [emoji38] 

Seasonal colors go on sale end season. Have fun deciding on which one to get. 

*I have the passport cover in black, coin purse in Amethyst (works more like a wallet imho), 6 card holder in Red Lacquer and WOC in black (if you like a chain wallet with a detachable chain, I highly recommend this as a grab & go bag, posted what it fits inside the "What is inside your Longchamp" thread. Whilst writing, I was thinking which is my favourite but I can't choose one cos they are all wonderful.


----------



## TresBeauHermes

frenziedhandbag said:


> My mum insisted her wallet is 7 years old and more (after I asked her about it) [emoji848]. It does looks to be in excellent condition. I inspected it after taking the pics but just can't find any wear. [emoji7]
> 
> I wholeheartedly agree with you about quality and workmanship. I've had other items from the Cuir line and 3D line... no issues whatsoever. May I also add that I live in Singapore, a hot and humid country that is not very kind to leather but my LC pieces are doing so well. Guess that explains why I'm such a fan? [emoji38]
> 
> Seasonal colors go on sale end season. Have fun deciding on which one to get.
> 
> *I have the passport cover in black, coin purse in Amethyst (works more like a wallet imho), 6 card holder in Red Lacquer and WOC in black (if you like a chain wallet with a detachable chain, I highly recommend this as a grab & go bag, posted what it fits inside the "What is inside your Longchamp" thread. Whilst writing, I was thinking which is my favourite but I can't choose one cos they are all wonderful.


Your mum is so sweet! Usually people would try to claim younger!
You're the same with me! I like to get different colour SLCs (like colour coding: easier to find things). Its a rainbow in our bags!
May I ask, do you know when is the next sales at Longchamp? TIA (again!)


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> @TresBeauHermes Thought I will share these two most used Foulonne SLGs.
> 
> Hope this helps and feel free to ask any questions. I will be most happy to share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4359542
> View attachment 4359543
> View attachment 4359547
> View attachment 4359548



Both are looking wonderfully young!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

TresBeauHermes said:


> May I ask, do you know when is the next sales at Longchamp?:



Hahahaha, you are right! I wanted to get her another wallet last year but she insisted using her current one since it's as good as new (her words). [emoji28]

Yes! You read me well. I like colors and love them in different colors.

The Longchamp online and boutique sale might happen in late May to June, if my memory serves me right. It varies across countries, with UK launching sales later than US. I might be wrong so if anyone knows better, do share? Also, look out for discounts at various authorised LC distributors and department stores. The deals thread might be a thread you want to check periodically. Hope this helps. [emoji253]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Both are looking wonderfully young!


I'm pretty amazed myself. [emoji38]


----------



## TresBeauHermes

frenziedhandbag said:


> Hahahaha, you are right! I wanted to get her another wallet last year but she insisted using her current one since it's as good as new (her words). [emoji28]
> 
> Yes! You read me well. I like colors and love them in different colors.
> 
> The Longchamp online and boutique sale might happen in late May to June, if my memory serves me right. It varies across countries, with UK launching sales later than US. I might be wrong so if anyone knows better, do share? Also, look out for discounts at various authorised LC distributors and department stores. The deals thread might be a thread you want to check periodically. Hope this helps. [emoji253]


 So glad your youthful mum kept them so you can post it! 
Thank oh so much for all your help frenziedhandbag!  Going to check the deals thread now!
You've been so so kind and very helpful! Truly appreciate your taking your time and and answering my newbie questions!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

TresBeauHermes said:


> Truly appreciate your time and and answering my newbie questions!:



Don't mention it! The members here are so helpful. I've learnt a lot from them and been enabled much too. So... I'm most happy to pay it forward. [emoji16]


----------



## TresBeauHermes

frenziedhandbag said:


> Don't mention it! The members here are so helpful. I've learnt a lot from them and been enabled much too. So... I'm most happy to pay it forward. [emoji16]


----------



## SmokieDragon

Introducing my Black Foulonne Crossbody which I’m now using as a lunch bag! It’s roomy - Foulonne Coin Purse and phone in the front compartment, and compact umbrella and sunglasses in the second compartment. The front pocket is continuous tho it looks like 2 pockets. Handy for keeping my ID. Love how carefree Foulonne leather is!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

SmokieDragon said:


> Introducing my Black Foulonne Crossbody



Congrats on your new bag! I've tried these on several times and agree they're very roomy and handy and easy to wear.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> Congrats on your new bag! I've tried these on several times and agree they're very roomy and handy and easy to wear.



Thanks so much! It was love at first sight when I saw this at the boutique for the first time 2 days ago


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Thanks so much! It was love at first sight when I saw this at the boutique for the first time 2 days ago


Congrats! This bag was love at first sight from the first time I saw it online. So glad you got one! Now, I can ogle yours whenever I miss it.


----------



## TresBeauHermes

SmokieDragon said:


> Introducing my Black Foulonne Crossbody which I’m now using as a lunch bag! It’s roomy - Foulonne Coin Purse and phone in the front compartment, and compact umbrella and sunglasses in the second compartment. The front pocket is continuous tho it looks like 2 pockets. Handy for keeping my ID. Love how carefree Foulonne leather is!
> 
> View attachment 4370985
> View attachment 4370986
> View attachment 4370987
> View attachment 4370991


Such a cute "lunch" bag! Love the scrumptious leather!  Many Congrats!


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Congrats! This bag was love at first sight from the first time I saw it online. So glad you got one! Now, I can ogle yours whenever I miss it.





TresBeauHermes said:


> Such a cute "lunch" bag! Love the scrumptious leather!  Many Congrats!



Thanks so much, ladies!


----------



## Hoya94

I was looking through this thread because I want to purchase a le Foulonne bag but I’m having a hard time deciding between Chestnut and Cognac.  I want to be able to use it all year round so I’m looking for the option that will go with any outfit.  Any recommendations?


----------



## msd_bags

I bought this Foulonne pouch from Sands Point Shop (the tag says VF so Veau Foulonne?). I intend to use it for my Microsoft Surface Go and charger, etc. The color is cute (a bit too saturated in my photo though)! But I have a question, don’t Foulonne leather have leather smell? This is my 3rd Foulonne item and so far still no wonderful leather smell.


----------



## SmokieDragon

msd_bags said:


> I bought this Foulonne pouch from Sands Point Shop (the tag says VF so Veau Foulonne?). I intend to use it for my Microsoft Surface Go and charger, etc. The color is cute (a bit too saturated in my photo though)! But I have a question, don’t Foulonne leather have leather smell? This is my 3rd Foulonne item and so far still no wonderful leather smell.
> View attachment 4569292



My Foulonee bags have a leather smell. Maybe no smell for my Foulonee SLGs though


----------



## msd_bags

SmokieDragon said:


> My Foulonee bags have a leather smell. Maybe no smell for my Foulonee SLGs though


Thanks for your reply. 2 of the 3 I mentioned are SLGs. The bag did have a light leather smell when I got it if I recall correctly. I still have it but I’ve not worn it for a while.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

msd_bags said:


> Thanks for your reply. 2 of the 3 I mentioned are SLGs. The bag did have a light leather smell when I got it if I recall correctly. I still have it but I’ve not worn it for a while.



My Foulonne bags have had little or no leather smell. Foulonne leather has a bit of a coating, which makes it more durable, and I think that cuts down on the aroma. Of course the amount of leather smell always varies by hide.


----------



## msd_bags

Cosmopolitan said:


> My Foulonne bags have had little or no leather smell. Foulonne leather has a bit of a coating, which makes it more durable, and I think that cuts down on the aroma. Of course the amount of leather smell always varies by hide.


I see.  I'm a sucker for nice leather aroma, just missing it on the Foulonne.


----------



## SmokieDragon

I think my nose is more sensitive so I don't feel the aroma is light hehe


----------



## SmokieDragon

My Foulonne tray


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> My Foulonne tray


So beautiful! The Foulonne line is just wonderful!


----------



## Lizzys

I see a pretty bag online in the RED ORANGE color.  Has anyone seen or have this color?  I would appreciate anyone's opinion and description of the color.  If I remember correctly, the items in the sale are final sale, correct?  Thank you!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Lizzys said:


> I see a pretty bag online in the RED ORANGE color.  Has anyone seen or have this color?


Capucine? I've seen it. Gorgeous red with a very slight orange undertone but it is not the sort of red orange that is too bright nor gaudy... somehow I find it muted and wearable. Honestly, I had considered this color before but I already own another red bag. Foulonne leather ages (or should I say not age?) well cos I've had a vermillion card holder that still looks brand new even when I already had it for years and used daily. I also wish to add, somehow my Vermillion never became a dirty red; you know how some red leather dyes can look dirty over time? Mine doesn't.


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Capucine? I've seen it. Gorgeous red with a very slight orange undertone but it is not the sort of red orange that is too bright nor gaudy... somehow I find it muted and wearable. Honestly, I had considered this color before but I already own another red bag. Foulonne leather ages (or should I say not age?) well cos I've had a vermillion card holder that still looks brand new even when I already had it for years and used daily. I also wish to add, somehow my Vermillion never became a dirty red; you know how some red leather dyes can look dirty over time? Mine doesn't.


Yours looks new.  Good to know because I was wondering if my Vermillion key case would become a dirty red over time, glad it doesn’t.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> glad it doesn’t.


It wouldn't. I handle mine daily and no issues. It will be rather hard for you to get a new key holder... this one lasts and lasts.


----------



## justwatchin

Ordered the Le Foulonne  crossbody in red orange this morning. On sale for $198


----------



## Lizzys

justwatchin said:


> Ordered the Le Foulonne  crossbody in red orange this morning. On sale for $198


Con


frenziedhandbag said:


> Capucine? I've seen it. Gorgeous red with a very slight orange undertone but it is not the sort of red orange that is too bright nor gaudy... somehow I find it muted and wearable. Honestly, I had considered this color before but I already own another red bag. Foulonne leather ages (or should I say not age?) well cos I've had a vermillion card holder that still looks brand new even when I already had it for years and used daily. I also wish to add, somehow my Vermillion never became a dirty red; you know how some red leather dyes can look dirty over time? Mine doesn't.


Thanks for your opinion on this color.  I am looking at the crossbody with the flap and one snap.  The red orange is so pretty... but so is the silver.  What to do?!?!?!


----------



## Lizzys

justwatchin said:


> Ordered the Le Foulonne  crossbody in red orange this morning. On sale for $198


I mean't to say congrats on the post above.  Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Lizzys said:


> What to do?!?!?!


I'm in the exact predicament. I love the silver but you've also reminded me how pretty the Capucine was.


----------



## sittysue

frenziedhandbag said:


> I'm in the exact predicament. I love the silver but you've also reminded me how pretty the Capucine was.


just got the card case in silver Have 3 others but for the life of me I can't remember where the "made in France, China etc" is. Can anyone tell me Thanks


----------



## Lizzys

frenziedhandbag said:


> I'm in the exact predicament. I love the silver but you've also reminded me how pretty the Capucine was.


I couldn't decide for the longest time red/orange or silver.  Then the red sold out online which made me want it more.  Earlier today I noticed you could still check stores and Soho had red which I purchased to ship to me.  As soon as I hung up I thought I should have gotten the silver!  I am sure I will love the red though. I would have gotten them both if I knew for sure that it would hold what I need to carry.  It is so hard when I don't have a boutique near me and I buy sight unseen especially because I don't think you can return sale items.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Lizzys said:


> I would have gotten them both if I knew for sure that it would hold what I need to carry.


I feel you. I really wanted the silver but I cannot seem to decide on which style. I've seen all three styles in person but did not have a chance to fit all my things into each yet. What I like in one style seemed to always raise a "but". I still had not placed my order as I know I will not be able to return it too. Like you, I am pretty sure the red will work for me but I am hesitant to get another red bag as I don't seem to use that red bag of mine much. I hope the bag you chose works for you. Do keep us posted.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Didn't consider this small bucket bag as the dimensions looked rather small but trying in person is a total different story. Fits my card wallet, 3D card case, phone, key pouch, tissues, lip balm and lip stick. Has room left for a small water bottle. Didn't take photos of the new Caramel colour. Beautiful lighter warm brown as compared to Cognac. Between Cognac and Caramel, I prefer Caramel.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

I'm in Asia so I cannot be 100% sure that this is going to be the same for all countries. For us, all of Foulonne styles (except the backpack) witll bs discontinued. This is to make way for the refreshed Foulonne styles coming our way in FW21. I was told that there will be lots of new styles with lots of crossbodies. Hooray! 

Posting mod shots of this darling bag worn crossbody, on the shoulder and held in the hand. It is such a functional style.


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> I'm in Asia so I cannot be 100% sure that this is going to be the same for all countries. For us, all of Foulonne styles (except the backpack) witll bs discontinued. This is to make way for the refreshed Foulonne styles coming our way in FW21. I was told that there will be lots of new styles with lots of crossbodies. Hooray!
> 
> Posting mod shots of this darling bag worn crossbody, on the shoulder and held in the hand. It is such a functional style.


So weird that they’ll d/c this particular one especially since it’s barely been two seasons. Guess it’s not selling well...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> So weird that they’ll d/c this particular one


Actually it sold well. Not many left. Guess they really want to revamp the line. It had been far too long.


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> Actually it sold well. Not many left. Guess they really want to revamp the line. It had been far too long.


Yay! Now we get to see new designs!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> Yay! Now we get to see new designs!


Yes!


----------



## sittysue

frenziedhandbag said:


> Capucine? I've seen it. Gorgeous red with a very slight orange undertone but it is not the sort of red orange that is too bright nor gaudy... somehow I find it muted and wearable. Honestly, I had considered this color before but I already own another red bag. Foulonne leather ages (or should I say not age?) well cos I've had a vermillion card holder that still looks brand new even when I already had it for years and used daily. I also wish to add, somehow my Vermillion never became a dirty red; you know how some red leather dyes can look dirty over time? Mine doesn't.


my vermillion is still perfect Just bought the last coin purse this color is being discontinued


----------



## frenziedhandbag

sittysue said:


> my vermillion is still perfect


Mine too. Looks as good as new despite the fact that I use it frequently. Gotta love this line.


----------



## afroken

frenziedhandbag said:


> I'm in Asia so I cannot be 100% sure that this is going to be the same for all countries. For us, all of Foulonne styles (except the backpack) witll bs discontinued. This is to make way for the refreshed Foulonne styles coming our way in FW21. I was told that there will be lots of new styles with lots of crossbodies. Hooray!
> 
> Posting mod shots of this darling bag worn crossbody, on the shoulder and held in the hand. It is such a functional style.


This looks great on you! Is this the top handle in small size? May I ask how tall you are for reference? The top handle is small has been on my radar for quite some time now but due to the lockdown situation in my country I may not be able to check it out in store. Thank you


----------



## frenziedhandbag

afroken said:


> This looks great on you! Is this the top handle in small size? May I ask how tall you are for reference?


Thank you for your kind words. For me personally, I will prefer the bag to hang higher but it really is a very functional piece and that can be easily resolved by using a shorter bag strap. I'm 5"10.


----------



## afroken

frenziedhandbag said:


> Thank you for your kind words. For me personally, I will prefer the bag to hang higher but it really is a very functional piece and that can be easily resolved by using a shorter bag strap. I'm 5"10.


Thank you so much! This is very helpful, I might get a shorter strap too. Is this the small size or medium size?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

afroken said:


> Is this the small size or medium size?


The small size.


----------



## blushing_girl

to those who have or have seen this coin purse, you think it is safe enough to gift to a guy? he likes using an accordion card case as a wallet and thought this is a nice alternative. i have one and i really like the organisation inside. 









						LE FOULONNÉ - Coin Purse
					

This elegant coin purse offers a generous volume, capable of holding small change, receipts and up to 2 credit cards.As Longchamp's emblematic line, Le Foulonné constantly updates its designs in a myriad of colour combinations. These small leather goods constitute a selection of elegant and...




					longchamp.co.id
				




tia!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

blushing_girl said:


> you think it is safe enough to gift to a guy?


I own one too and it is perfect as a compact wallet. Gift away!


----------



## sittysue

blushing_girl said:


> to those who have or have seen this coin purse, you think it is safe enough to gift to a guy? he likes using an accordion card case as a wallet and thought this is a nice alternative. i have one and i really like the organisation inside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LE FOULONNÉ - Coin Purse
> 
> 
> This elegant coin purse offers a generous volume, capable of holding small change, receipts and up to 2 credit cards.As Longchamp's emblematic line, Le Foulonné constantly updates its designs in a myriad of colour combinations. These small leather goods constitute a selection of elegant and...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> longchamp.co.id
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tia!


I have it in 4 colors and use as a wallet


----------



## blushing_girl

thank you for the feedback! i really like it too but i was just concerned if it is unisex enough for a guy.

i think i will order it now in black for him, and maybe get another color for me too


----------



## frenziedhandbag

blushing_girl said:


> i was just concerned if it is unisex enough for a guy.


Black is perfect and the style is definitely unisex.


----------



## Sharont2305

frenziedhandbag said:


> I'm in Asia so I cannot be 100% sure that this is going to be the same for all countries. For us, all of Foulonne styles (except the backpack) witll bs discontinued. This is to make way for the refreshed Foulonne styles coming our way in FW21. I was told that there will be lots of new styles with lots of crossbodies. Hooray!
> 
> Posting mod shots of this darling bag worn crossbody, on the shoulder and held in the hand. It is such a functional style.


Another Menorcan Sandal wearer. So comfortable. 
Thanks for the mod shots, helped me to decide I'm getting this bag.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Sharont2305 said:


> Thanks for the mod shots, helped me to decide I'm getting this bag.


So true! So comfortable. I love the two pairs I own. You are most welcome. Which color will you be getting?


----------



## Sharont2305

frenziedhandbag said:


> So true! So comfortable. I love the two pairs I own. You are most welcome. Which color will you be getting?


Beige or Caramel I think. I love the Sapphire but I don't think I'd use it as much.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Sharont2305 said:


> Beige or Caramel I think.


Caramel is a great color. It adds warmth to a dark outfit but at the same time complements a light outfit too. Versatile all year round color. I'm thinking of getting the Foulonne bucket bag in Caramel during the sale.


----------



## Sharont2305

I got it! It's beautiful


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Sharont2305 said:


> I got it! It's beautiful


Love your new bag!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Finally got my hands on this one. Been eyeing it since the day it was launched. What makes it more special is that it is a gift from my buddy for Mother's Day.


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> Finally got my hands on this one. Been eyeing it since the day it was launched. What makes it more special is that it is a gift from my buddy for Mother's Day.


We need mod shots! It’s cute!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> We need mod shots! It’s cute!


It is really cute and fits quite a fair bit. I think I posted a pic of it in this same thread but Caramel is cuter.  Will definitely share pics when I wear it.


----------



## xellye

By any chance, does anyone know if the new(ish) Le Foulonne Top Handle style will be discontinued in the redesign? I like the shape of the bag and ordered it in the Bordeaux color, but it’s more of a Bilberry color in person. I think I’ll keep it if the style will be discontinued.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

New Foulonne styles for FW21.


----------



## xellye

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

xellye said:


> Thanks for sharing!


You are most welcome.


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> New Foulonne styles for FW21.


What’s that red one? Is it a flap bag?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> What’s that red one? Is it a flap bag?








						Show us your Longchamp!
					

Love it! I rem seeing it and now wish I’d bought it too!  I was actually contemplating the new Prada’s then I remembered this beautiful color.  I’m in NY and was able to find the cloud blue in California.  Probably should of bought the expandable travel bag in a dark color but I just couldn’t resist




					forum.purseblog.com
				




It's this one, a crossbody. A fellow member bought it in Mimosa. Comes in two sizes. I haven't seen it yet but it's already in stores for SG.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

New Foulonne FW collection is up! 





__





						LE FOULONNÉ LIGNES Longchamp | Longchamp US
					

Discover our collection: handbags, small leather goods, luggage, footwear, ready-to-wear. Free 30-day returns for items in our collection.




					www.longchamp.com


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> Show us your Longchamp!
> 
> 
> Love it! I rem seeing it and now wish I’d bought it too!  I was actually contemplating the new Prada’s then I remembered this beautiful color.  I’m in NY and was able to find the cloud blue in California.  Probably should of bought the expandable travel bag in a dark color but I just couldn’t resist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's this one, a crossbody. A fellow member bought it in Mimosa. Comes in two sizes. I haven't seen it yet but it's already in stores for SG.


The one in store I saw was the wallet on chain, not the small bag yet. Seems like sg didn’t bring in the bigger one, only brought in the wallet on chain n size small.


----------



## Ludmilla

I am not overwhelmed by the new styles. Might visit my boutique today and take a look if the beige tophandle satchel is still available.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> Seems like sg didn’t bring in the bigger one, only brought in the wallet on chain n size small.


How do you find the small size? Does it fit your essentials? It's a bummer that the bigger one is not ordered.


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> How do you find the small size? Does it fit your essentials? It's a bummer that the bigger one is not ordered.


I didn’t see the small one. It wasn’t in yet when I was there. Only managed to see the wallet on chain. This one I attached. It was way too small. Maybe the small size would be big enough for essentials. 





__





						Wallet on chain Le Foulonné Turtledove (10133021P55) | Longchamp SG
					

This simple, streamlined wallet with shoulder strap is also extremely functional. Both light and elegant, it is the perfect accessory for dressing up an evening outfit. Le Foulonné is the iconic Longchamp line created in 1978 with the utmost respect for the leather goods codes. It draws its...




					www.longchamp.com


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> Maybe the small size would be big enough for essentials.


Hopefully I can get to see the small when I next visit the boutique. Don't know when that will be since it is school hols now.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Pic courtesy from my SA.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Pics of the small flap crossbody and both sizes of the zippered crossbody. I like the small flap crossbody. It is very cute and on me, not so small. The base is wide so you can actually fit quite a bit. It does not fit my long card holder so that's a bit of a bummer for me. Now colorwise, I love yellow but Mimosa in Foulonne leather did not look as nice as I will like it to be. Turtledove, on the other hand is a gorgeous neutral. It is not too grey. Just right. In terms of the smaller zippered crossbody, I can fit my long card holder, a key pouch, a LC card case, my phone and tissues. If I need to slip in a small hand sanitizer, it should still fit without bulking. For the larger size, I can fit all my essentials. I like to carry my bags both crossbody and on the shoulder. I have a very short upper body so I prefer to punch more holes so that I can wear it higher as a shoulder bag. The original hole settings as a crossbody bag works for me. For reference, I'm 5"10.


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> Pics of the small flap crossbody and both sizes of the zippered crossbody. I like the small flap crossbody. It is very cute and on me, not so small. The base is wide so you can actually fit quite a bit. It does not fit my long card holder so that's a bit of a bummer for me. Now colorwise, I love yellow but Mimosa in Foulonne leather did not look as nice as I will like it to be. Turtledove, on the other hand is a gorgeous neutral. It is not too grey. Just right. In terms of the smaller zippered crossbody, I can fit my long card holder, a key pouch, a LC card case, my phone and tissues. If I need to slip in a small hand sanitizer, it should still fit without bulking. For the larger size, I can fit all my essentials. I like to carry my bags both crossbody and on the shoulder. I have a very short upper body so I prefer to punch more holes so that I can wear it higher as a shoulder bag. The original hole settings as a crossbody bag works for me. For reference, I'm 5"10.


Do u like any? Will you get any? I’m not too sold yet...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> Do u like any? Will you get any? I’m not too sold yet...


I got the larger zippered crossbody today and punched two holes on the strap. I tucked the end of the strap into the bag so no long strap is dangling unsightly outside the bag. I thought of you when I was trying on the bag cos on me, I already find it hanging quite long so I knew that might be your consideration too. Another option will be to alter the strap. Take your time to decide and try it on again to see if it works for you. If it doesn't, it is okay, there will be other options.


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> I got the larger zippered crossbody today and punched two holes on the strap. I tucked the end of the strap into the bag so no long strap is dangling unsightly outside the bag. I thought of you when I was trying on the bag cos on me, I already find it hanging quite long so I knew that might be your consideration too. Another option will be to alter the strap. Take your time to decide and try it on again to see if it works for you. If it doesn't, it is okay, there will be other options.


I saw the one you bought! I think it will look good with a shorter strap Carried on the shoulder, very modern.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> I think it will look good with a shorter strap Carried on the shoulder, very modern.


I took some time pondering over it actually. I was concerned whether it looked too flat and big against me but after my SA helped to position the bag higher, I am more comfortable with the look of it as a shoulder bag. I was also able to still wear it as a crossbody after two additional holes were punched. With a base, it is finally more practical of a bag as compared to the other older flat foulonne bag without any base.


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> I got the larger zippered crossbody today and punched two holes on the strap. I tucked the end of the strap into the bag so no long strap is dangling unsightly outside the bag. I thought of you when I was trying on the bag cos on me, I already find it hanging quite long so I knew that might be your consideration too. Another option will be to alter the strap. Take your time to decide and try it on again to see if it works for you. If it doesn't, it is okay, there will be other options.



Congrats on the new crossbody!  Looking forward to its debut


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> More practical of a bag as compared to the other older flat foulonne bag without any base.



That's the one that I have! Am thinking of it fondly now. It needs to come off the shelf


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Congrats on the new crossbody!  Looking forward to its debut


Me too! Let's see when!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> It needs to come off the shelf


Yes pls! We need to admire it! I like this bag too but the flat base used to be my concern. But now that I don't carry as much as before, maybe this is no longer a concern. I just saw a lady carrying it in red just a few days ago.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Foulonne zippered crossbody in red. Smaller size of two sizes.


----------



## LexAeterna

Hi there! Could anyone share some insights on the Le Foulonne cosmetic case? How are you liking it? I’ve been eyeing that gorgeous red colour for a while now and can’t choose between the Longchamp versus cosmetic cases from other brands.


----------



## sittysue

LexAeterna said:


> Hi there! Could anyone share some insights on the Le Foulonne cosmetic case? How are you liking it? I’ve been eyeing that gorgeous red colour for a while now and can’t choose between the Longchamp versus cosmetic cases from other brands.


I have the red plus four other colors. I really like the case Its well made and holds up beautifully


----------



## frenziedhandbag

LexAeterna said:


> Could anyone share some insights on the Le Foulonne cosmetic case? How are you liking it?


I don't have the cosmetic case but i can assure you that Foulonne leather wears like iron. You won't regret your purchase.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

The oldest line is not the oldest for nothing. Just look at this Foulonne wallet that I bought for my mum in year 2016. She used it daily. Except for just three white dots on the front of the wallet, the condition is just amazing. No corner wear. No rubs. No stains. Zipper is still running smooth. My mum does not baby it. Nor does she use any bag organiser. I really adore this line. Retiring this wallet as I bought another new Longchamp wallet for my mum.


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> The oldest line is not the oldest for nothing. Just look at this Foulonne wallet that I bought for my mum in year 2016. She used it daily. Except for just three white dots on the front of the wallet, the condition is just amazing. No corner wear. No rubs. No stains. Zipper is still running smooth. My mum does not baby it. Nor does she use any bag organiser. I really adore this line. Retiring this wallet as I bought another new Longchamp wallet for my mum.



Beautiful!! My Coral DZCP is coming up to 3 years and also going strong. Now you can’t leave us hanging like this - what new wallet did u get for your mum?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> what new wallet did u get for your mum?


Your DZCP is going to keep going strong. My mum's wallet is testament to it. I just rehomed the blue wallet today cos there is still so much life to it left. Prefer it to join its new owner with life's adventures. I posted my mum's new wallet in the "show us" thread. It's gorgeous!


----------



## Miss BB

Does anyone have the *LE FOULONNÉ small camera bag ?? *


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Miss BB said:


> Does anyone have the *LE FOULONNÉ small camera bag ?? *



I have this one below in black and navy. Great casual workhorse bag for errands etc. The Foulonne bags with silver hardware were discontinued recently. There was also a smaller Foulonne camera bag similar to mine with a partial chain strap. And there was one with two little pockets on the front several years ago.


----------



## youngster

Cosmopolitan said:


> I have this one below in black and navy. Great casual workhorse bag for errands etc.* The Foulonne bags with silver hardware were discontinued recently.* There was also a smaller Foulonne camera bag similar to mine with a partial chain strap. And there was one with two little pockets on the front several years ago.



Do you think this will happen to the SLG's as well?  I noticed that there are several new spring Le Foulonne slgs on the site with gold hardware.  It's a nice change, nice to be able to mix it up if you want, but I still rely on Longchamp to come out with SLG's in pretty colors with silver hardware in the Le Foulonne leather.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

youngster said:


> Do you think this will happen to the SLG's as well?  I noticed that there are several new spring Le Foulonne slgs on the site with gold hardware.  It's a nice change, nice to be able to mix it up if you want, but I still rely on Longchamp to come out with SLG's in pretty colors with silver hardware in the Le Foulonne leather.



Well beginning this season the new SLG colors have gold hardware to match the new bags. There’s still a lot of old stock SLGs around with silver hardware and I’m not sure if/when they’ll sell through those. I for one have my fingers crossed that Longchamp will get over this gold hardware fad sooner rather than later. I’ll never buy a Foulonne bag or SLG with gold hardware. It’s 100% silver hardware for me.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> And there was one with two little pockets on the front several years ago.



Just wanted to say that the “2” little pockets actually lead to 1 pocket space ie it’s not partitioned to 2 pockets despite the 2 flaps hehe. Strange but true


----------



## viewwing

Cosmopolitan said:


> Well beginning this season the new SLG colors have gold hardware to match the new bags. There’s still a lot of old stock SLGs around with silver hardware and I’m not sure if/when they’ll sell through those. I for one have my fingers crossed that Longchamp will get over this gold hardware fad sooner rather than later. I’ll never buy a Foulonne bag or SLG with gold hardware. It’s 100% silver hardware for me.


Is there anything wrong with the gold hardware? Or is it just personal preference for you?


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Just ordered the Le Foulonné shoulder bag/tote in caramel from Bloomingdales. I needed a roomier lighweight bag to carry this spring and summer.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

My tote is in! Now I just need the matching wallet...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

BalenciagaKitte said:


> My tote is in! Now I just need the matching wallet...


So beautiful!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

frenziedhandbag said:


> So beautiful!


Thank you!


----------



## SmokieDragon

BalenciagaKitte said:


> My tote is in! Now I just need the matching wallet...
> View attachment 5328763



Wow!! I’m in love!!!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

SmokieDragon said:


> Wow!! I’m in love!!!


Aw thanks, I can't wait to carry it!


----------



## viewwing

BalenciagaKitte said:


> My tote is in! Now I just need the matching wallet...
> View attachment 5328763


This is beautiful! Too bad I don’t need another tote, or I’d be all over it! Is it a light bag?


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

viewwing said:


> This is beautiful! Too bad I don’t need another tote, or I’d be all over it! Is it a light bag?


Yes it is very lightweight!


----------



## SmokieDragon

viewwing said:


> This is beautiful! Too bad I don’t need another tote, or I’d be all over it! Is it a light bag?



It’s not about what you need but what you want hehe


----------



## viewwing

SmokieDragon said:


> It’s not about what you need but what you want hehe


You’re soooooo terrible!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Wallet update: instead of paying $250 for the Le Foulonne wallet in matching caramel, I found this red one on The Real Real for $40! The wallet is in very good shape and I like the contrasting red for spring and summer!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Two more shots


----------



## frenziedhandbag

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Two more shots


What a wonderful find! Congrats!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

frenziedhandbag said:


> What a wonderful find! Congrats!


Thank you!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Saffron <FW22>
Wallet on Chain. Fits a Foulonne six card holder, Foulonne card pouch, phone (not pictured) and tissues. It has three card slots, a zippered compartment and a slot for receipts. Strap is non adjustable. For reference, I am 5"10.


----------



## floflodoh

I am wondering if anyone has this crossbody bag from the men’s line… if you do, what’s your feedback? I don’t see any YT videos as well for this and just one pic in IG.


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> Saffron <FW22>
> Wallet on Chain. Fits a Foulonne six card holder, Foulonne card pouch, phone (not pictured) and tissues. It has three card slots, a zippered compartment and a slot for receipts. Strap is non adjustable. For reference, I am 5"10.
> 
> View attachment 5576630
> 
> 
> View attachment 5576631
> 
> 
> View attachment 5576632
> 
> 
> View attachment 5576633
> 
> 
> View attachment 5576634
> 
> 
> View attachment 5576635


I really like the way this looks on you! Perfect length too! Wish I could travel THAT light!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> I really like the way this looks on you! Perfect length too! Wish I could travel THAT light!


I'm liking it too. If I change out into the Foulonne six card holder, this bag can potentially fit more.


----------



## floflodoh

I got this from the men’s collection and it fits a regular iPad and more!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

floflodoh said:


> I got this from the men’s collection and it fits a regular iPad and more!


Congrats! I love Foulonne. This bag wears like iron and makes an amazing daily bag. Enjoy in good health!


----------



## Oliviarose87

floflodoh said:


> View attachment 5607785
> 
> I got this from the men’s collection and it fits a regular iPad and more!


Great bag, is it comfortable to carry?


----------



## floflodoh

frenziedhandbag said:


> Congrats! I love Foulonne. This bag wears like iron and makes an amazing daily bag. Enjoy in good health!


Thank you so much! It’s amazing, I started with the key holder, I wished I bought it in all colors. I hope they have those key holders back in stock.


----------



## floflodoh

Oliviarose87 said:


> Great bag, is it comfortable to carry?


It is! I was put off by the nylon under the leather strap but it’s a dream! It stays in place, it doesn’t pinch at all and I’ve worn it in the rain and wipes like a dream. I am considering getting it in another color!


----------



## Oliviarose87

floflodoh said:


> It is! I was put off by the nylon under the leather strap but it’s a dream! It stays in place, it doesn’t pinch at all and I’ve worn it in the rain and wipes like a dream. I am considering getting it in another color!


I’m considering getting it in the caramel colour.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

floflodoh said:


> Thank you so much! It’s amazing, I started with the key holder, I wished I bought it in all colors. I hope they have those key holders back in stock.


Not sure whether you are in the US or UK, perhaps you can call the outlets and check. They might still have some lone stock.


----------



## paula3boys

I know they aren't super practical, but just bought a cognac flat pouch from the outlet for $45. I also picked up a pink six card holder for $30. I really hate that they got rid of 6 and moved to only 4 slots. Anyone else wish they'd bring back the pencil cases? I have been trying to find a preloved one and never see them!


----------



## MeepMeep67

frenziedhandbag said:


> Saffron <FW22>
> Wallet on Chain. Fits a Foulonne six card holder, Foulonne card pouch, phone (not pictured) and tissues. It has three card slots, a zippered compartment and a slot for receipts. Strap is non adjustable. For reference, I am 5"10.
> 
> View attachment 5576630
> 
> 
> View attachment 5576631
> 
> 
> View attachment 5576632
> 
> 
> View attachment 5576633
> 
> 
> View attachment 5576634
> 
> 
> View attachment 5576635


I love this bag!!! its so cute on you


----------



## frenziedhandbag

paula3boys said:


> I really hate that they got rid of 6 and moved to only 4 slots.


I prefer the card holder with six slots as well. I did own the flat pouch before. It's nice as a clutch too.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MeepMeep67 said:


> I love this bag!!! its so cute on you


Thank you MM! This bag is really adorable and quite practical too.


----------



## paula3boys

floflodoh said:


> Thank you so much! It’s amazing, I started with the key holder, I wished I bought it in all colors. I hope they have those key holders back in stock.


There is an outlet that got a random key holder in vermillion. It is $45 plus tax/shipping. PM if you are interested in the store's details.


----------



## floflodoh

Oliviarose87 said:


> I’m considering getting it in the caramel colour.


I would say go for it! It’s my school drop off bag and I live in Ireland where there’s rain most of the time… and I just have to wipe off the water. Amazing quality!


----------



## floflodoh

frenziedhandbag said:


> Not sure whether you are in the US or UK, perhaps you can call the outlets and check. They might still have some lone stock.


That’s a great idea, I’ll check with the only LC shop here.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

floflodoh said:


> That’s a great idea, I’ll check with the only LC shop here.


Best of luck!


----------



## TejasMama

Hello!

I have looked at the Foulonne Backpack many times over the last couple of years, and I found the color I want at a good price but am still not sure yet. Does anyone have this bag and, if so, what are your thoughts? Longchamp Foulonne Backpack


----------



## paula3boys

TejasMama said:


> Hello!
> 
> I have looked at the Foulonne Backpack many times over the last couple of years, and I found the color I want at a good price but am still not sure yet. Does anyone have this bag and, if so, what are your thoughts? Longchamp Foulonne Backpack


You should try the Foulonne thread https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/veau-foulonne-le-foulonne.908759/


----------



## sibsib

paula3boys said:


> You should try the Foulonne thread https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/veau-foulonne-le-foulonne.908759/


Is that not the thread we're in? I'm so confused.


----------



## paula3boys

sibsib said:


> Is that not the thread we're in? I'm so confused.


Originally, my response was in another thread that was then merged with this thread (the one I referenced). Yes, it can be confusing if you didn't know that the other thread was merged to this one


----------



## l.ch.

Hello all! May I please ask, if anyone has the Foulonné crossbody in L? If yes, how are you enjoying it?
It vaguely looks like a Hermès Evelyne, but at a much friendlier price point.


----------



## paula3boys

l.ch. said:


> Hello all! May I please ask, if anyone has the Foulonné crossbody in L? If yes, how are you enjoying it?
> It vaguely looks like a Hermès Evelyne, but at a much friendlier price point.
> 
> View attachment 5665941


There are some good YT videos comparing those two


----------



## sibsib

TejasMama said:


> Hello!
> 
> I have looked at the Foulonne Backpack many times over the last couple of years, and I found the color I want at a good price but am still not sure yet. Does anyone have this bag and, if so, what are your thoughts? Longchamp Foulonne Backpack


It's very roomy and very beautiful. It's meant to be a work bag for me and I've been working from home, so I've yet to use it, but I did a stuffing test and it holds a ton. I think I put my laptop, 500ml steel water bottle, a large but thin book and a small but thick one, and a lunchbox in it. I'm not concerned that I'll be able to carry my laptop, any papers, lunch, water, a book, and perhaps even a newborn in there if need be. If size is a concern for you, it shouldn't be.

Here's a rant, however, about service at the Printemps in Rouen. 



Spoiler: Long customer service rant



I stopped by last week (I've run away to Normandy so I'm not in Paris at the moment) and purchased a Foulonné backpack. I noticed the hardware was silver (I believe it's a previous version of the Foulonné backpack), and when I had previously gone window shopping and it caught my eye, the hardware was gold. That was the difference that stood out to me. When I asked whether it was available with gold hardware, the SA (who had shown me the bag with gold hardware less than a week prior, and remembered me coming in with my partner's dad) told me that unfortunately, they didn't make a version of the bag with each silver and gold hardware. It was beautiful nonetheless, so my partner purchased it. She gave us the model off the shelf, and as I hate germs, I asked for a fresh one. She said this was her last one but wiped it down and treated it for me. 

I figured I'd misremembered the details of the bag and it was roomy enough and the leather was gorgeous, so I continued shopping in the rest of the department store, and eventually circled back to Longchamp to look for a Christmas present less than an hour later. Behold: a caramel backpack on the shelf. Guess she had more after all. The second I saw that, I decided I wouldn't be purchasing a single thing more from there. I went about with my late afternoon and eventually went to see family. I then remembered that I'm actually not crazy and went on the site to check and what do you know? The bag she had sold me was not the bag she had shown me a week prior, they did indeed have a version with gold hardware, and when I thought back to the bag she'd replaced on the shelf, I was pretty sure it had the hardware I'd wanted. She straight-up sold me a different bag and lied about availability. 

I went back (couldn't make it until a couple of minutes before closing) and said I was returning it. When I explained to her and her colleague that it was the wrong bag and that I'd simply be ordering the one I actually want online, she magically remembered seeing one of the new caramel Foulonné backpacks in the back and switched it out for me. I tried to give her the benefit of the doubt as she was maybe just overwhelmed by the holidays, but in between her originally selling me the wrong bag and her replacing it with the correct one, she both replaced the bag on the shelf with the correct bag and helped me pick look for a present. I doubt she remembered my face from a whole week prior but forgot that she had seen me less an hour earlier. All this to say, I'm never purchasing Longchamp from any Printemps ever again. I wouldn't have made a trip back to Paris for it, but there's a Longchamp in Deauville and hour from Rouen, and I'll remember that in the future.


----------



## seton

I went to the boutique for the first time in years and I was surprised to see that the new orange 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
for spring 2023 is almost exactly the same as my old coral from 2017


----------



## seton

I prefer caramel to cognac


----------



## seton

In the wild. Yikes.


----------



## seton

Saffron manbag fall 2022


----------



## seton

Lilac to powder pink/pale pink Fall 2022


----------



## seton

Vermilion double zip in the wild


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> I prefer caramel to cognac


I share the same thoughts. Caramel looks fresher.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> I went to the boutique for the first time in years and I was surprised to see that the new orange for spring 2023 is almost exactly the same as my old coral from 2017


Thank you for sharing this. I'm going to take a look at that new orange for SS23. It looks like a happy color.


----------

